# Zuletzt Gekauft



## dianelized20 (29 Juni 2013)

Und noch ein Thread, den ich aus anderen Foren kenne und hier vermisse. Alles wofür man zuletzt sein schwer verdientes Geld ausgegeben hat, von DVDs über CDs bis zum letzten Whopper bei Burger King  kann hier alles rein.

*Amon Amarth* - Deceiver of the Gods (Digipack mit Bonus CD) 







*Konzert-Tickets* für:
- Ilse DeLange - Metropool Hengelo Open Air - 20.07.2013
- Glasperlenspiel - Osnabrück Rosenhof - 22.10.2013
- Amon Amarth (+ Carcass) - Osnabrück Hyde Park - 09.11.2013
- Within Temptation & Delain - Köln Palladium - 03.02.2014​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Juni 2013)

Danke der Thread hat noch gefehlt:


 

Musik Beispiel:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=6LUUgxS4qPA






 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Reuters (29 Juni 2013)

Fa Bodyspray moin099


----------



## dlsetz (29 Juni 2013)

Und ne Flasche Wasser+Pepsi jeweils 0,5 Liter


----------



## DER SCHWERE (29 Juni 2013)

3Kilometer vomTrinkhaus nach Hause 9,80€ letzte nacht um 2:00 Uhr etwa ​


----------



## UTux (29 Juni 2013)

*Antec Eleven Hundred Midi Tower*





War mal nötig, der alte Tower fiel schon auseinander. ​


----------



## beachkini (29 Juni 2013)

​


----------



## CelebMale (29 Juni 2013)

UTux schrieb:


> *Antec Eleven Hundred Midi Tower*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dann kauf dir doch einen richtigen kompletten:WOW:


----------



## CelebMale (29 Juni 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> 3Kilometer vomTrinkhaus nach Hause 9,80€ letzte nacht um 2:00 Uhr etwa ​



billig,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## ridi01 (29 Juni 2013)

Gerade ein Mc Rip Menü


----------



## Reuters (29 Juni 2013)

Schweinefleisch :thumbup:


----------



## Spaten85 (30 Juni 2013)

1 kg Aluminium


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Juni 2013)

Retro-Time


----------



## simsonfan (30 Juni 2013)

Einen Einzelfahrschein für die LVB


----------



## pofgo (30 Juni 2013)

ein glas Gin Tonic und 3 Despos


----------



## redfive (30 Juni 2013)

Ein frisch gezapftes Weißbier!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Juni 2013)

6 Er Pack hab immer noch Nachdorst vom Freitag​


----------



## erdnüsse13 (1 Juli 2013)

n schnitzel mit pommes


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Juli 2013)




----------



## pofgo (16 Juli 2013)

ne schachtel Lucky Strike


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Juli 2013)

So Ofen muss auch mal wieder was zu tun bekommen


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Juli 2013)

Geilstes Eis ever :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (17 Juli 2013)

*Game Of Thrones Staffel 1+2*
*Hitchcock - Blu-ray* (Scaaaaaarlett! :drip: )


----------



## Sachse (17 Juli 2013)

3x Hassentöter für den Abend


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Juli 2013)

Für 160€ bei OTTO 

Damit ich diesen Mist nicht mehr kaufen werde (obwohl man beachte die verwendungszwecke)



​


----------



## Toolman (17 Juli 2013)

Ein paar BluRays: 
Universal Soldier (uncut), 22 Bullets, Django Unchained, The Last Stand, Death Race 3, Unknown Identity, Game Of Thrones Staffel 1


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Juli 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> Ein paar BluRays:
> Unknown Identity



:thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Juli 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> ...(obwohl man beachte die verwendungszwecke)​




Parties und Liebesspiele? 

Sehr interessant ​


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Juli 2013)

DER SCHWERE schrieb:


> Damit ich diesen Mist nicht mehr kaufen werde (obwohl man beachte die verwendungszwecke)




Die haben 'Wetten Dass...-Spielchen' vergessen


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Juli 2013)

Nee, Ilse muss ich mir nicht schöntrinken  , aber morgen ist auch noch Konzert, da braucht man das zum Aufwärmen :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Juli 2013)

Hammergeiles Konzert am Samstag, passte alles, Wetter, Location, Stimmung und Ilse natürlich  :WOW: Vor lauter Begeisterung erst mal Merchandise-Stand geplündert, außerdem noch Autogramm und Riesenposter abgestaubt :thumbup: Mehr geht nicht


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Juli 2013)

*The Bureau: XCOM Declassified, Lost Planet 3, Anna, Worms Clan Wars*


----------



## Skype (29 Juli 2013)

Fertig Salat und Sandwich vom Penny

Salat war noch Essbar aber das andere war nur zum kotzen.


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Juli 2013)

Mal wieder was Neues von Knorr ausprobiert, kann man empfehlen, mit ein bisschen aufpimpen, schmeckt es wunderbar :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Juli 2013)

Da macht das Arbeiten doch gleich mehr Spaß


----------



## Toolman (31 Juli 2013)

:WOW:


----------



## Death Row (31 Juli 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Hammergeiles Konzert am Samstag, passte alles, Wetter, Location, Stimmung und Ilse natürlich  :WOW: Vor lauter Begeisterung erst mal Merchandise-Stand geplündert, außerdem noch Autogramm und Riesenposter abgestaubt :thumbup: Mehr geht nicht



Tipptopp 

Ich hab das gekauft:


----------



## Death Row (1 Aug. 2013)

*Selena Gomez - Stars Dance (Album)*


----------



## Akrueger100 (1 Aug. 2013)

1x 1Pfund Brot 1x Apfel Stückchen 1X Kirsch Stückchen


----------



## DER SCHWERE (1 Aug. 2013)

Sixpack










 ​


----------



## banshee2375 (1 Aug. 2013)

Ein paar SCHOKOBRÖTCHEN xD


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Aug. 2013)

Alle EP's von *BabyMeta*l Kollege hat mich gerade aufen geschmack gebracht.


----------



## Punisher (9 Aug. 2013)

Ich hab mir eben ein belegtes Brötchen gekauft


----------



## Rittmeister (11 Aug. 2013)

ich mir die Sonntagszeitung


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Sep. 2013)

2 neue Tickets



 


​


----------



## Weltenbummler (2 Sep. 2013)

Auf Achse. DvD Gesamtbox.


----------



## Death Row (5 Sep. 2013)

Spring Breakers Blu-ray


----------



## Akrueger100 (5 Sep. 2013)

Ein Frisches Zwiebel Brot :thumbup:


----------



## libsy (5 Sep. 2013)

kokowääh 2 blue ray


----------



## Toolman (8 Sep. 2013)




----------



## dianelized20 (12 Sep. 2013)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> 2 neue Tickets
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die Tickets kommen mir sehr bekannt vor happy09

Ausserdem gabs noch diese hier (Westend-Festival 3.10 mit Baroness, Long Distance Callling und The Ocean, sowie Ilse in Enschede Karfreitag 2014 :WOW: hab ich an dem Tag schon mal keine Langeweile, personalisierte Tickets  und das wundersamste: ich war schon in deren Datenbank, keine Ahnung wie ich da reingeraten bin)


----------



## Death Row (12 Sep. 2013)

Aktuelle Playboy-Ausgabe inkl. Sonderausgabe mit den schönsten Playmates von so-und-so etc.....


----------



## FunkyCop999 (9 Okt. 2013)

*Schlafes Bruder*(neues Projekt von den machern von E-Nomine)
(gute Band für jeden der E-Nomine, Rammstein oder Unheilig mag)



 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Okt. 2013)

*Monster Magnet *- Last Patrol (Limited Edition im Digipack inkl. 2 Bonustracks)

Die Band hat mich noch nie enttäuscht, wieder mal ein grandioses Album :thumbup: Ticket für Tour 2014 folgt bald... ​


----------



## Death Row (18 Okt. 2013)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Schlafes Bruder*(neues Projekt von den machern von E-Nomine)
> (gute Band für jeden der E-Nomine, Rammstein oder Unheilig mag)​



Geile Sache, hab E Nomine immer cool gefunden


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Okt. 2013)

Was neues von Maggi, war echt skeptisch, man legt das Hähnchenbrustfilet zwischen die gewürzten Papyrus-Blätter und ohne Öl braten. Tipp von Mutti und ich muss sagen, echt lecker. Kann man nur weiterempfehlen :thumbup:​


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Okt. 2013)

Mutti weiß es halt am Besten d13 

Nachdem ich gestern die ersten Folgen geschaut habe und doch echt begeistert war, hab ich heut gleich mal bestellt.









Und für 8 Euronen je Box doch ein gutes Angebot


----------



## Death Row (5 Nov. 2013)

*Katy Perry - Prism für 14,99 €
Depeche Mode - Delta Machine (Deluxe Edition) für 17,99 € 
How I Met Your Mother Staffeln 1, 2 und 4 (aus Versehen zur 4. statt zur 3. gegriffen.....naja) für je 14,99 € *


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Nov. 2013)

Nur in Australien erhältlich, da muss man schon mal 3 Wochen warten, aber es hat sich gelohnt :thumbup:​


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Nur in Australien erhältlich, da muss man schon mal 3 Wochen warten, aber es hat sich gelohnt :thumbup:​



Richtige Fans holen sich das persönlich und lassen das nicht mit der Post schicken!


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Nov. 2013)

Hehnii schrieb:


> Richtige Fans holen sich das persönlich und lassen das nicht mit der Post schicken!



Richtige Rachaels bringen mir das vorbei und kommen noch auf ein Schäferstündchen herein


----------



## Hehnii (13 Nov. 2013)

dianelized13 schrieb:


> Richtige Rachaels bringen mir das vorbei und kommen noch auf ein Schäferstündchen herein



Gut gekontert! 
Respekt! :thumbup:
Allerdings steht Rachael nur auf richtige Männer!


----------



## pofgo (13 Nov. 2013)

Beats Wireless™-On-Ear-Kopfhörer


----------



## DER SCHWERE (13 Nov. 2013)

Mercedes-Benz --- BRABUS G700 6x6 --- SOFORT - Immediate --- als Geländewagen/Pickup in Hannover

Papa sacht ich soll nicht lügen ​


----------



## Tight66955 (13 Nov. 2013)

Ein paar (digitale) Comics:

*Batman: Shadow of the Bat* - #7 bis #9



 

 



*The Flash* - #1 und #2



 



*Green Arrow* - #1 bis #3



 

 

​


----------



## Death Row (13 Nov. 2013)

*Blu-rays:
Die Mächte Des Wahnsinns
Ich - Einfach Unverbesserlich 1 und 2
World War Z Extended Action Cut*


----------



## .Engelchen. (13 Nov. 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (13 Nov. 2013)

*Blu-Rays:
Evil Dead Remake Uncut
Das Bourne Vermächtnis
Coraline 3D
Iron Man 3 3D
*​


----------



## Harry1982 (13 Nov. 2013)

Mal wieder neues Spielzeug


----------



## MetalFan (13 Nov. 2013)

Ich oute mich mal als Schuhträger!  


​


----------



## MadMax1992 (17 Nov. 2013)

ein bier zu viel


----------



## Merker45 (29 Nov. 2013)

Gummistiefel - der Schnee kann also kommen.


----------



## Toolman (29 Nov. 2013)

Mal wieder was für die abendliche Fernsehunterhaltung


----------



## urgal (30 Nov. 2013)

ne ps4 und nba 2k14


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Dez. 2013)

Delta kommt aus Australien, Rachael aus den USA, mal schauen wer als erster hier ankommt ​


----------



## Toolman (18 Dez. 2013)

Letzte Woche gekauft und nun endlich Zeit zum konfigurieren 
Synology DS213j NAS System + 2x 3TB Platten von WD


----------



## MetalFan (18 Dez. 2013)

Toolman schrieb:


> Letzte Woche gekauft und nun endlich Zeit zum konfigurieren
> Synology DS213j NAS System + 2x 3TB Platten von WD



Synology - gute Wahl! :thumbup:
Ich habe die DS212+.


----------



## Imbus2 (19 Dez. 2013)

iPhone 3GS


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Dez. 2013)

*Katy Perry - PRISM*
*Avril Lavigne- Avril Lavigne*
*Leaves Eyes - Symphonie of the Night*

*Bravley Default* - JRPG fürn Nintendo 3DS
*Playstation 4* mit* 2 Controllern *und *Killzone Shadow Fall* und *Fifa 14*

*Der Hobbit Extendet Version Blu Ray*
*Bling Ring Blu Ray*
*Das ist das Ende Blu Ray*
*My week with Marylin Blu Ray*
*Wolverine Blu Ray*
*Star Trek Into Darkness Blu Ray*
*Lone Ranger Blu Ray*
*World War Z Blu Ray*


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Jan. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Delta kommt aus Australien, Rachael aus den USA, mal schauen wer als erster hier ankommt ​



Rachael hat gewonnen, kam letzte Woche, Delta heute


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Jan. 2014)

Da ich meinen Vertrag verlängern musste hab ich mir mal ein neues Handy gegönnt 




​


----------



## Death Row (4 Jan. 2014)




----------



## dianelized20 (15 Jan. 2014)

BD für 3€ geschossen, mal sehen was das für ein Quatsch ist  Typisch Sunfilm können nicht mal Rachaels Namen richtig schreiben auf dem Cover :angry:


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Jan. 2014)

4 Kisten Bier, Cola, Fanta, Ginger Ale, Grünen und Roten und zig Tüten Chips fürs WE  :thumbup:


----------



## FunkyCop999 (18 Jan. 2014)

*Assassin's Creed Liberation HD

Next Car Game

Thief Master Thief Edition (Preorder)*​


----------



## gsgsgs60 (18 Jan. 2014)

Ein Bier und einen Klaren.


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Feb. 2014)

Deluxe Edition mit 100-Seitigem Booklet (!!!) und Bonusdisc (also funky, überleg dir das noch mal, lohnt sich hier auch mal die CD zu kaufen  )

Außerdem noch einen antiken Heimtrainer mit noch analogem Tacho  (war halt so günstig) und ein TV-Regal :thumbup:​


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Feb. 2014)

*Tickets für:*

21. März - *Delain* - Special Kick off-Show fürs neue Album - Hedon, Zwolle, NL :WOW:
24. März - *Corrosion of Conformity* - Bastard Club, Osnabrück :rock:
27. März - *The Birthday Massacre* - Pulp, Duisburg :WOW:
13. April - *Ilse DeLange* - Fanmeeting & Concert - Metropool, Hengelo, NL


----------



## Tight66955 (12 Feb. 2014)

Da die Zugfahrt am Samstag länger war:


 


und als weitere "Nachwehe" von Freitag:



Die digitale iTunes Version hatte ich noch nicht 

und zu guter Letzt ein Ticket für die Glasperlenspiel Tour in Kaiserslautern!​


----------



## Death Row (14 Feb. 2014)

Valentinstag-Paket:
- 1L Cola
- 1x Milka Schokolade Alpenmilchcreme
- 6er Pack Äpfel
- 1 Packung DosenChips
- 1x Studentenfutter süß & salzig
- Playboy-Ausgabe mit Miriam "Sexy" Gössner


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Feb. 2014)

Bester Senf (vom Aldi), treibt einem so richtig die Tränen in die Augen, so muss das ein


----------



## MetalFan (1 März 2014)

Für meinen Vater:



 

Apple IPad Mini Retina in Spacegrau.

Da ich ihm das natürlich auch einrichten & erklären darf bin ich bis jetzt nahezu nicht zum Posten gekommen! :crazy:​


----------



## Toolman (1 März 2014)

Nach 8 Jahren treuer Arbeit geht mein alter Harman/Kardon AVR (vorerst) in Rente und macht Platz für den neuen von Denon...


----------



## Harry1982 (1 März 2014)

Geiles Teil Tool.

Wollt mir auch schon immer ne Surround Anlage zulegen, aber glaub da steigen mir die Nachbarn auf den Kopf 

Obwohl ihr wisst ja: Mein Nachbar hört gute Musik. Ob er will oder nicht


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 März 2014)

*Delain - The Human Contradiction*


​


----------



## Harry1982 (24 März 2014)

Raspberry Pi Modell B



​

Mal schauen was das Ding kann


----------



## esell (25 März 2014)

Kikkoman Teriyakisoße - Pflichtprogramm für jeden der Teriyaki / Knoblauch mag


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Apr. 2014)

*Limited Mediabook inkl. Bonus-CD :WOW:*





​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Apr. 2014)

*Diabulus in Musica - Aria*



​
und das Delain Album natürlich auch


----------



## pofgo (11 Apr. 2014)

a wurstsemmel und an kaffee


----------



## FunkyCop999 (12 Apr. 2014)

*TUOMAS HOLOPAINEN
The life and times of scrooge​*


​


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Apr. 2014)

Zahnriemen, Umlenkrolle, Wasserpumpe, Hydrostößel und Keilriemen für meine Karre.

Man war das ein Haufen Arbeit alles zu tauschen. Aber läuft wieder :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Apr. 2014)

Wieder mal fleissig die niederländische Wirtschaft und die holländischen Mädels unterstützt 

2 mal Sylvia Hoeks 









1 Mal Ilse + 1 Mal Laura














+ Water met Mango en Limoensoap ​


----------



## Harry1982 (23 Apr. 2014)

So Teilekauf die Zweite und wieder 250 Euronen ärmer:

Querlenker, Koppelstangen, und sämtliche Lager für die Vorderachse.

So wer wills einbauen??? Freiwillige vor


----------



## beachkini (24 Apr. 2014)

Was haste gemacht?  Oder nur was verschlissen und machst alles neu, wenn man schon mal dran is?


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Apr. 2014)

Hab ihn nicht geschrottet falls du das meinst Beach 

Am Achsträger ist ein Lager kaputt und Traggelenk hört sich auch nicht mehr so gut an. Stoßdämpfer gehen zwar noch aber sind 23 Jahre alt deswegen fliegen die auch raus. Und wenn man schonmal alles auseinander hat kann man auch alles tauschen 

BTW: 

Teilekauf die Dritte. Stoßdämpfer hinten und vorne, plus Domlager und Verschleißteile des Federbeines. Mal locker flockig 450 Euronen


----------



## RoadDog (24 Apr. 2014)

Da bei mir chronischer Platzmangel herrscht musste eine weitere Speicherlösung her zu meiner DS212+ gesellt sich jetzt noch die

Synology DiskStation DS412+ mit 2x4TB HD's das sollte für das nächste halbe Jahr reichen.


----------



## didi0815 (24 Apr. 2014)

Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Death Row (28 Apr. 2014)

*Postkarten zum Einrahmen:*

International Graphics - Produktdetailseite - suche - close in love - IGP 3694

International Graphics - Produktdetailseite - suche - BB night - IGP 3701

International Graphics - Produktdetailseite - suche - red point - IGP 3534


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Mai 2014)

Xandria - Sacrificium



Epica - The Quantum Enigma



Lindsey Stirling - Shatter Me


​


----------



## beachkini (3 Mai 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Hab ihn nicht geschrottet falls du das meinst Beach
> 
> Am Achsträger ist ein Lager kaputt und Traggelenk hört sich auch nicht mehr so gut an. Stoßdämpfer gehen zwar noch aber sind 23 Jahre alt deswegen fliegen die auch raus. Und wenn man schonmal alles auseinander hat kann man auch alles tauschen
> 
> ...



Die Stoßdämpfer haben 23 Jahre gehalten?  Was is das denn für ne Karre? Kann eigentlich nur ein Golf oder Passat sein, der Rest taugt ja nix


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Mai 2014)

Ja Beach ist halt ein Audi 

Hatte letzte Woche den Auspuff ab und was meinst du was da drauf gestanden hat? Baujahr 4/91.
War selbst überrascht, denn er sah aus, als wäre er erst ein Jahr drunter. Ist halt komplett Edelstahl und 1A Audi Qualität. Nicht wie heutzutage der Schrott.


----------



## Death Row (9 Mai 2014)

*Blu-rays:*
Game Of Thrones, Staffel 3
Blau Ist Eine Warme Farbe :WOW:
Thor 2 - The Dark Kingdom
Der Hobbit - Smaug's Einöde

*CDs:*
Oonagh - Oonagh
The Pretty Reckless - Going To Hell
Jenix - Circles


----------



## emolai (16 Mai 2014)

Gezwungener Maßen habe ich mir zuletzt nen neuen PC gekauft .
Board war hin ...


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Mai 2014)

CD + Ticket fürs (vorerst) einmalige Konzert der beiden :WOW:


----------



## Sachse (24 Mai 2014)

und ich kann leider net mit  

wünsch dir schon mal viel Spass


----------



## dianelized20 (24 Mai 2014)

Endlich mal eine neue Brille gegönnt, dank Versicherung "nur" 193€ :crazy: sonst hätte sie über 500 gekostet


----------



## MetalFan (24 Mai 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Endlich mal eine neue Brille gegönnt, dank Versicherung "nur" 193€ :crazy: sonst hätte sie über 500 gekostet



Das ist schon "günstig"  - für 500 € bekomme ich bei meinem Optiker des Vertrauens nicht mal zwei (Marken)Gläser. :crazy:


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Mai 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Das ist schon "günstig"  - für 500 € bekomme ich bei meinem Optiker des Vertrauens nicht mal zwei (Marken)Gläser. :crazy:



Bei was für einem Optiker bist du? 

Bei meinem Kosten die Besten mit allen Fratzen vielleicht 300 Euro. Wohlgemerkt zwei.


----------



## MetalFan (24 Mai 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Bei was für einem Optiker bist du?



Liegt weniger am Optiker als an den Gläsern die ich benötige.
Bei den bekannten Optiker-Ketten geht's sicher günstiger, aber eine über 20jährige Kundenbeziehung möchte ich ungern aufgeben.


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Mai 2014)

Bei uns gibt es keine großen Ketten. Nur kleine Läden mit ausgezeichnetem Service und sind dort mit der ganzen Familie.

Ok wenn es irgendwelche Spezialgläser sind kosten die auch mehr.


----------



## Timb (24 Mai 2014)

Neuen Fernseher


----------



## Goldbaer (25 Mai 2014)

Banished ( PC )


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Juni 2014)

Mein neues Smarphone:





Mein neuer Lappy



​


----------



## Death Row (21 Juni 2014)

u.a.:
50 €-Gutschein für das Playstation Network
Lana Del Rey - Ultraviolence (Album)
Coldplay - Ghost Stories (Album)
Playboy-Ausgabe zur WM (war leider bis letzte Woche irgendwie überall vergriffen)


----------



## Toolman (21 Juni 2014)

noch nie auch nur eine Folge gesehen, aber aufgrund vieler positiver Meinungen (und Yvonne) einfach mal gekauft 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Juni 2014)

x3

Das billigste was es an der Tanke gab


----------



## Death Row (2 Juli 2014)

*BVB-Wandtattoo 39x13,5 cm
1 Hängebauchschweinchen von Schleich*


----------



## Toolman (3 Juli 2014)

2 Tickets für den Supercup am 13. August in Dortmund


----------



## Akrueger100 (3 Juli 2014)

*Brot :thumbup:
*


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Juli 2014)

Koopzondag in Enschede, neuer Stoff mit Sylvia und Rachael


----------



## MetalFan (28 Juli 2014)

*Knirps Flat Duomatic Black*

Bei über 20% Nachlass habe ich zugeschlagen und mir einen bestellt. 
Wenn es nach der Wettervorhersage geht sollte er bald zu Einsatz kommen.​


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Juli 2014)

Mal eine "neue" CD gegönnt






Und das Highlight des Tages, nachdem ich demletzt gelesen hab, dass sie nach Deutschland kommen :WOW:



​


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Aug. 2014)

*
HJH Office 621770 Bürostuhl 'Chefsessel Racer Compact'



 
​*


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Aug. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> ​



78€??  Wahnsinn, was die für Unsummen nehmen. Wenn wenigstens gute Mucke wäre happy09 (kleiner Scherz, jedem das Seine  )


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Aug. 2014)

Ja eigentlich viel zu teuer, aber ich will die mal unbedingt Live sehen. Sind aber "nur" 70,60


----------



## MetalFan (2 Aug. 2014)

Gollum schrieb:


> *HJH Office 621770 Bürostuhl 'Chefsessel Racer Compact'​*



Der sieht gut und bequem aus! :thumbup:


----------



## Mandalorianer (2 Aug. 2014)

> Der sieht gut und bequem aus! :thumbup:


habe 14 Tage lang gesucht , der war ne gute Entscheidung . habe den bei Amazon über Premium Versand bestellt .
das ich den auch ja heut da hab . Der war um kurz nach 8 heut morgen da  . 

Aufbau ging auch fix . Die Rollen funzen 1a auf meinem Laminat *das war wichtig* .
bei meiner grösse von 1.90m passt der excellent *schöne hohe Rückenlehne*

bisher gibt es also nichts zu meckern  *Rezensionen bei Amazon sind oftmals schwierig zu lesen* 
*Die Leuts haben ja regelmäßig was zu bemängeln*


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Aug. 2014)

Man Urlaub ist immer teuer. Da kauf ich soviel 

Damit Geld rein kommt erstmal neues Spielzeug zum Arbeiten:

*Makita DK1488 Set*



​

Um meinen PC mal zu beschleunigen:

*Samsung SSD 840 Evo 250 GB*



​


Und da meine 6 Jahre alte GTS8800 den Geist aufgegeben hat:

*ASUS Geforce GTX750Ti OC-Edition*



​


----------



## Death Row (6 Aug. 2014)

Blu-rays:
Battleship (ja genau, der. Aber wegen Rihanna hauptsächlich  )
Pandorum (Antje Traue  )

1 Wandsticker für's Badezimmer
Stereo-Lautsprecher
USB-Hub für 4 Anschlüsse
Darth-Vader-USB-Stick 8Gb


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Aug. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Blu-rays:
> Battleship (ja genau, der. Aber wegen Rihanna hauptsächlich)



Ich find den echt gut. Und, auch wenn mir Funky jetzt widerspricht  , zehnmal besser als Pacific Rim.


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Aug. 2014)

Tickets für:

Ignite - Sputnikhalle Münster - 12.08.2014
Ilse DeLange - Musikzentrum Kampen, NL - 18.10.2014 :WOW:
The Majority Says - Glanz&Gloria Osnabrück - 25.10.2014


----------



## Sachse (10 Aug. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> Tickets für:
> Ilse DeLange - Musikzentrum Kampen, NL - 18.10.2014 :WOW:



mach ich mal mit 

ick freu mich drauf :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Aug. 2014)

Sachse schrieb:


> mach ich mal mit
> 
> ick freu mich drauf :WOW:



Ich 2-mal mehr wie du


----------



## Sachse (10 Aug. 2014)

aha, warum wohl


----------



## Sachse (10 Aug. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> Blu-rays:
> Battleship (ja genau, der. Aber wegen Rihanna hauptsächlich  )





Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ich find den echt gut. Und, auch wenn mir Funky jetzt widerspricht  , zehnmal besser als Pacific Rim.



ich halt mal dagegen, beides ist Schrott hoch 10, da helfen nicht mal die Mädels drin


----------



## Death Row (14 Aug. 2014)

Captain America - The Winter Soldier
Carrie (Chloe  )
300 - Rise Of An Empire
aktueller Playboy (bin schwach geworden trotz anfänglicher Kritik  )
Playstation 4 + Kamera, The Last Of Us Remastered und Watch Dogs


----------



## MetalFan (14 Aug. 2014)

Für meine Eltern.  Somit habe ich das Vergnügen i. d. R. nur von Freitag bis Sonntag.



 + 

​


----------



## Death Row (18 Aug. 2014)

*Metal Gear Solid 5: Ground Zeroes (PS4)*


----------



## MetalFan (19 Aug. 2014)

Da ich mittlerweile Zugang zu einem geeigneten Anzeigegerät habe und zeitnah ein Anlass mich zu beschenken besteht, 
viel meine Wahl für die erste gekaufte Blu-Ray auf Folgendes:

:rock: *Metallica Through The Never 3D Steelbook* :rock:



​


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Aug. 2014)

Eine Tüte:



 

So mega geil :drip:​


----------



## Death Row (30 Aug. 2014)

*The Amazing Spider-Man* über PSN


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2014)

PSN: 
The Amazing Spider-Man 2
iTunes: 
Fragma - Everytime You Need Me + You Are Alive


----------



## RoadDog (3 Sep. 2014)

ein neues Kopfkissen fürs Bett


----------



## Death Row (3 Sep. 2014)

RoadDog schrieb:


> ein neues Kopfkissen fürs Bett





 

?


----------



## RoadDog (3 Sep. 2014)

Death Row schrieb:


> ?



Ja genau so eins wollte ich haben  es wurde aber dann doch nur ein handelsübliches Kopfkissen


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Sep. 2014)

Da kannste die ganze Nacht auf Taylors Brust ruhen und sie vollsabbern


----------



## pofgo (3 Sep. 2014)

4x Saltios und ne Tüte Chips


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Sep. 2014)

Aktuelle Playboy Ausgabe 

​


----------



## Death Row (8 Sep. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Playboy Ausgabe
> 
> ​



Auch! 

dazu noch:
- Penthouse-Ausgabe September 2014 
- PS4-Guthaben für 50 €
- Pretty Little Liars Staffeln 1-3 
- diverse Süßigkeiten


----------



## Akrueger100 (8 Sep. 2014)

Ein ganz frisches Brot


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Sep. 2014)

ENDLICH!! Ich könnte die das ganze Jahr fressen


----------



## RoadDog (11 Sep. 2014)

das Jahr neigt sich langsam dem Ende also schon mal einen neuen Kalender gekauft


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Sep. 2014)

RoadDog schrieb:


> das Jahr neigt sich langsam dem Ende also schon mal einen neuen Kalender gekauft



Aha Taylors Jahr hat 18 Monate - interessant


----------



## beachkini (13 Sep. 2014)

*+* 

 *+*


----------



## Death Row (14 Sep. 2014)

*Minecraft PS4 Edition*

Jetzt kann ich für mich und meine Schatzis endlich Unterkünfte bauen :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Sep. 2014)

:WOW::WOW::WOW:






Wobei Gekauft hier nicht passt, gabs für Zero Euros vom Label ​


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Sep. 2014)

Elektronische Bremse 16A/400V für unsere Wippsäge. Damit es mit dem Timbern weitergehen kann 



​


----------



## MetalFan (1 Okt. 2014)

Für Muttern's Geburtstag zusammengelegt und etwas Ordentliches gekauft.



​


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Okt. 2014)

Deine arme Mutter 

Da schenkt man doch Blumen und Pralinen


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Okt. 2014)

Blu-ray Nummer 200 :WOW: , wobei ich vielleicht 1/3 auch wirklich gekauft habe  diese aber wirklich gestern aufm Flohmarkt​


----------



## Claudia (6 Okt. 2014)

gerade eingetroffen 



 ​


----------



## Death Row (8 Okt. 2014)

3 Skin Packs für Minecraft PS4


----------



## Death Row (16 Okt. 2014)

Juli - Insel (Album)
Avira Internet Security Suite
50 € PSN-Guthaben
Sweatjacke

Und die Biografie von Kuschelwuschelhasi vorbestellt


----------



## RoadDog (24 Okt. 2014)

Nach 2 Jahren mal wider Geld für Musik ausgegeben. Wenn man es nicht wüsste würde man nicht glauben das Taylor mal Country Music gemacht hat.

Meine Lieblingssongs nach einmal anhören sind "Wildest Dreams" und "Style" :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Okt. 2014)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Wenn man es nicht wüsste würde man nicht glauben das Taylor mal Country Music gemacht hat.



Und vor allem richtig gute. Das waren noch schöne Zeiten 

*BTT:*

Ein Buch. Ja der Harry kann auch lesen 



 


Und lecker Gesöff



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Okt. 2014)

*Rosie Jones Kalander 2015​*
Rosie Jones 2015 Calendar | eBay



​


----------



## Marco2 (25 Okt. 2014)

...*von 1951..........Marktwert ca. 120 €*


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Okt. 2014)

Eine Tüte:



 

Das Beste an der Winterzeit und so lecker ​


----------



## Mandalorianer (30 Okt. 2014)

*Die Fürsten der Dunkelheit - uncut MEDIABOOK*
VORBESTELLUNG
Auf 1000 Stück limitierte Mediabook Version
Inkl. ZOMBIE -SONDERAUSGABE ZUM FILM- EXKLUSIV
Vertrieb: STUDIOCANAL GmbH
Label: STUDIOCANAL GmbH
Medien: 1 x Blu-ray + 1 x DVD
Medientyp: Blu-Ray/DVD
Erscheinungsdatum: 20.11.2014​


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Nov. 2014)

Doch mal wieder die eine oder andere CD 

Normale CD






Digipack (jetzt auch mit Unterschriften von allen Mitgliedern  )






Digipack mit 2 Bonustracks


----------



## RoadDog (4 Nov. 2014)

:WOW: ich sehe meine Taylor schneller als gedacht wieder, heute gleich mal mein Ticket gekauft :WOW:





Taylor Swift startet ihre Europa-Tour am 20. Juni 2015 in der LANXESS Arena Köln!
Leider ist Köln von mir aus gesehen am Ar... der Welt aber es gibt nur das eine Konzert in Deutschland was solls also für Taylor fahre ich eben auch nach Köln. ​


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Nov. 2014)

Meine erste Carrie CD. Zwar nur vorbestellt, aber ich freu mich drauf.



​


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Nov. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Meine erste Carrie CD. Zwar nur vorbestellt, aber ich freu mich drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Das Coverbild ist nett, ob das schon hier ist?


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Nov. 2014)

Konnt ich nicht dran vorbeigehen






Sehr interessantes Heft für alle Schrauber 



​


----------



## RoadDog (5 Nov. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Meine erste Carrie CD. Zwar nur vorbestellt, aber ich freu mich drauf.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Ich könnte jetzt gehässig sein und sagen "wenn einem nichts mehr einfällt dann macht man eine Greatest Hits CD" aber so gemein bin ich nicht und freue mich auch drauf da mir Carrie auch gefällt.


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Nov. 2014)

Ja RoadDog, kann nicht mehr lange dauern bis eine von Taylor raus kommt 

Wobei ich finde, wenn man keine CD vom Künstler hat, ein Greatest Hits Album schon top ist.


----------



## RoadDog (5 Nov. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ja RoadDog, kann nicht mehr lange dauern bis eine von Taylor raus kommt



Ich denke das wird noch ein Weilchen dauern. 



> Wobei ich finde, wenn man keine CD vom Künstler hat, ein Greatest Hits Album schon top ist.



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht ich habe auch einige Greatest Hits CD's dort sind dann meistens die Songs drauf die einen auch gefallen. Von Carrie habe ich alle CD's und die Greatest Hits wird sicherlich auch ihren Platz bei mir finden.


----------



## Mandalorianer (6 Nov. 2014)

> *Kingston DTHX30 64GB Speicherstick USB 3.0*



auch wenn man sicher schon Xmal gesehen hat , in Blu-Ray fehlte sie mir noch 



> *Prometheus to Alien: Evolution [5 Blu-rays] für *29.99* bei Amazon*



Inhalt der Box:
Alien
Aliens
Alien 3
Alien: Resurrection
Prometheus - Dunkle Zeichen

und natürlich die Vorbestellung 

*



Der Hobbit: Smaugs Einöde Extended Edition 2D/3D BD Steelbook [3D Blu-ray]

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*​


----------



## beachkini (7 Nov. 2014)

Tamron 10-24mm F/3,5-4,5 SP Di II LD ASL IF Objektiv 
Hoya YPND006477 Pro ND-Filter (Neutral Density 64, 77mm)


----------



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2014)

Es ist endlich da! :WOW:
Apple iPhone 6 64 GB Spacegrau



​


----------



## Death Row (17 Nov. 2014)

Kam heute per Post:


----------



## MetalFan (21 Nov. 2014)

Damit mein neues "Baby" auch geschützt ist: CASEual leather flip für iPhone 6 in schwarz.
Mein ersten Flipcase, ich hoffe das ich meine Wahl nicht bereue.



​


----------



## Toolman (28 Nov. 2014)

2x Musik CD



 

 



 

Die WT live Concert BluRay + 2 live CD's hat mich im Regal so angelacht, hab ich gleich noch mitgenommen ​


----------



## gdab (30 Nov. 2014)

Ich habe mir ein Nokia Lumia 830 gegönnt.


----------



## FunkyCop999 (7 Dez. 2014)

*Lara Croft und der Tempel des Osiris Gold Edition​*


​


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Dez. 2014)

Gegen meine Erkältung


----------



## MetalFan (7 Dez. 2014)

Die Dinger können "fies" sein, aber beim Aufstoßen riecht man wenigstens nach Eukalyptus. 
Gute Besserung! :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (8 Dez. 2014)

*Taylor Swift - 1989 D.L.X.



[*]aktueller Playboy*


----------



## hamster360ofking (8 Dez. 2014)

Nickelback - No fixed Address


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Dez. 2014)

Morgen ist es endlich soweit :WOW:





Hoffentlich bringt die Post den auch sonst gibts


----------



## Dreamcatcher (11 Dez. 2014)

Neue Sitzbezüge



 

Für mein Pink Beatle


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Dez. 2014)

Einen pinken Beetle hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen 

Sieht mir aber nach einer US-Version aus?


----------



## MetalFan (13 Dez. 2014)

Eimal 4 kg Erdbeer Sahne für mich und 4 kg French Vanilla für meine Eltern.



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Dez. 2014)

Auch wenn unser Kunde das ganze Jahr meckert, lässt er auch ab und an was springen  Kleines Weihnachtspaket:


----------



## Sachse (15 Dez. 2014)

na das ist aber sehr spendabler Kunde, nice one's :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Dez. 2014)

Wie jetzt? Dachte d14 wäre Lehrer?


----------



## MetalFan (15 Dez. 2014)

Werden hier jetzt auch Geschenke als gekauft deklariert?!  

Würde ich beides auch nehmen! :thumbup: Auch wenn ich ersteres noch nicht gesehen habe , dafür aber letzeres um so häufiger !


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Dez. 2014)

LED Lenser V²
Mal gespannt wie hell die ist



​


----------



## Toolman (18 Dez. 2014)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Werden hier jetzt auch Geschenke als gekauft deklariert?!



Ja! 

:WOW:



​


----------



## MetalFan (18 Dez. 2014)

Du Glücklicher! :thumbup:


----------



## RoadDog (18 Dez. 2014)

*SAT Antenne*

da das anbringen bei mir verboten ist stelle ich mir eben sowas auf dem Balkon.  Cool ist auch das meine alte Sky p02 SmartCard die ich für das Kabel habe auch mit SAT funktioniert.


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Dez. 2014)

So lecker :drip:



​


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Dez. 2014)

Im Outlet Center bei uns um die Ecke gibts jetzt auch einen Lindt-Shop :drip:

2x



1x


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Dez. 2014)

So Silvester ist auch gerettet


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Dez. 2014)

So ich bin jetzt wieder in der Steinzeit angekommen


----------



## Mandalorianer (22 Dez. 2014)

dianelized14 schrieb:


> So ich bin jetzt wieder in der Steinzeit angekommen


 Musik einer Vinyl klingt eh viel besser .

als letztes gekauft:

*Sharkoon SATA QuickPort XT USB 3.0 - HDD Dockingstation
**

 
*


----------



## Death Row (29 Dez. 2014)

*Guardians Of The Galaxy* im PSN


----------



## RoadDog (29 Dez. 2014)

Das Magazin war mal richtig schnell bei mir trotz Weihnachtsfeiertage dauerte die Lieferung nur 7 Tage von Brooklyn New York. 



 ​


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Dez. 2014)

Kinokarte für "The Loft" 7€, was tut man nicht alles für die gute Rachael


----------



## Death Row (3 Jan. 2015)




----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Jan. 2015)

*Sky 2TB Festplatte​*


​


----------



## mary jane (3 Jan. 2015)

gerade eben




für 200


----------



## MetalFan (3 Jan. 2015)

Seagate Backup Plus Slim 2 TB Silber/Titan



​


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Jan. 2015)

Der erste Stoff für mein neues Spielzeug


----------



## RoadDog (3 Jan. 2015)

Ich habe mir auch noch was gegönnt.  Wenn ich schon den weiten Weg nach Köln fahre kann ich mir auch beide Konzerte anschauen. :WOW:



 ​


----------



## Toolman (8 Jan. 2015)

*externe 2TB 2,5" Festplatte von Toshiba*

*Blurays:* Expendables 3, Transformers 4, Guardians of the Galaxy, A Million Ways To Die In The West, Rush, Captain Phillips


----------



## Mandalorianer (9 Jan. 2015)

hab mir mal wieder ein paar PS3 Klassiker auf rebuy.de bestellt .


*DOOM 3 BFG Edition UNCUT
CRYSIS 2 Limited Edition UNCUT
CRYSIS 3 Hunter Edition UNCUT
KILLZONE 2 HD
KILLZONE 3*

zu Resident Evil 1 HD muss man noch ein wenig warten :



> Am 20. Januar erscheint das Spiel für Xbox 360, Xbox One, PlayStation 3, PlayStation 4 und PC.


 als Download ( auch vorbestellbar ), bisher nur
im Xbox Store https://store.xbox.com/de-DE/Xbox-One/Games/Resident-Evil/01f0c32b-dd08-426b-9343-9eab42151ddd ,

Japan Importe gibt es auch so zukaufen .


----------



## beachkini (9 Jan. 2015)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es eine Neuauflage von Resi gibt :WOW: Vielen Dank fuer den Tipp


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Jan. 2015)

Toolman schrieb:


> *externe 2TB 2,5" Festplatte von Toshiba*



Habe auch zugeschlagen + Avatarium 180g 2-LP Black Vinyl incl Poster


----------



## mary jane (9 Jan. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Habe auch zugeschlagen + Avatarium 180g 2-LP Black Vinyl incl Poster



ich habe die erst in Würzburg gesehen, war aber nicht so toll, aber die Olle sieht echt Klasse aus


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Jan. 2015)

mary jane schrieb:


> ich habe die erst in Würzburg gesehen, war aber nicht so toll, aber die Olle sieht echt Klasse aus



Echt nicht? Ich hab sie Silvester gesehen, fand es gut


----------



## Toolman (10 Jan. 2015)

*PS4 + 2. Controller + Driveclub + FIFA15*


----------



## maltonade (11 Jan. 2015)

Macbook Air 13"


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Jan. 2015)

Emmchen :WOW:



 

 

 

 

Kalender fehlte auch noch für dieses Jahr



​


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Jan. 2015)

Kalender hab ich auch gekooft von The Common Linnets:


----------



## RoadDog (18 Jan. 2015)

Da mein alter 22" Monitor nach 8 Jahren der Meinung war er müsse kaputt gehen habe ich mir einen neuen gekauft.



​


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Jan. 2015)

Stoff für meinen Plattenspieler :WOW:


----------



## Claudia (31 Jan. 2015)

einen Congstar Surfstick und eine neue Wireless Maus


----------



## pofgo (31 Jan. 2015)

:jumping: :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (31 Jan. 2015)

*Under The Skin (Blu-ray)
Saints Row IV Re-Elected inkl. Gat Out Of Hell (PS4)*


----------



## mary jane (31 Jan. 2015)

4 neue Platten, denn man hat ja keine


 

 

 

​


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Jan. 2015)

*Panama Jack Panama 03 C3 Napa Grass Herren Kurzschaft Stiefel*

*

 *​


----------



## MetalFan (1 Feb. 2015)

Der Stiefel sieht gut aus! :thumbup:


----------



## Sachse (6 Feb. 2015)

bei 8,99 € musst ich zuschlagen, bei mir daheim kostet der normal mehr als 12







und trotz E-Kippe komm ich nicht weg

2x Pall Mall Blue, die erste ist schon fast wieder weg


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

Döner mit Mate


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

Die Liste des gestrigen Samstageinkaufs wäre zu lang. Erwähnenswert sind ein paar leckere Mangos für die Dame meines Herzens.


----------



## Death Row (1 März 2015)

*u. a. 
- Playboy-Ausgabe
- PSN-Gutschein*


----------



## mary jane (1 März 2015)

die neue Elder gleich mal beim Label geordert


----------



## MetalFan (6 März 2015)

Zwei Karten für Serdar Somuncu: H2 Universe - Die Machtergreifung



​


----------



## dianelized20 (8 März 2015)

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 März 2015)

Das mit dem Wasserkocher wurde auch zeit


----------



## dianelized20 (12 März 2015)

Vinyl - 2 LP - 180g GATEFOLD


----------



## dianelized20 (19 März 2015)

Neues Album, Do PicLP


----------



## Death Row (25 März 2015)

*Für Minecraft PS4 Edition:
"Muster" Texturpaket
"Mass Effect" Mashup Pack*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 März 2015)

*Tribute von Panem Mockingjay Part 1
Nightcrawler
Interstellar
James Bond Collection mit allen 23 Filmen
Rubinrot
Saphirblau
Resident Evil Revelation 2
The Order 1886
KITE
Baby Metal Live Konzert
Can a Song save your Life
Guardians of The Galaxy
Maze Runner
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtels
Resident Evil 1-5
Sin City 2
The Equalizer
Wenn ich Bleibe


Amazone Fire TV Stick
Denon Receiver​*


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Apr. 2015)

Da meine alte Zahnbürste den Geist aufgegeben hat, musste eine neue her. Der Smiley ist das Beste daran 



​


----------



## Death Row (9 Apr. 2015)

PSN-Gutschein
Stefanie Heinzmann - Chance Of Rain :WOW:
Oonagh - Aeria :WOW:


----------



## Sachse (11 Apr. 2015)

da ich seit Wochen Probleme mit meinen Hauptmonitor habe und er diese Woche überhaupt nicht mehr ein Bild erzeugen wollte, ist mir gestern die Hutschnur geplatzt und hab mir heut mal wat neues geholt


Philips 243 V5 GHAP 24''





und wat ein geiles Bild, da stinkt mein anderer Monitor aka mein alter HD-Fernseher dagegen aber so was von ab


----------



## MetalFan (11 Apr. 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> und wat ein geiles Bild, da stinkt mein anderer Monitor aka mein alter HD- dagegen aber so was von ab



Da sehen die Mädels gleich noch viel schärfer aus! :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Apr. 2015)

Fetter Eisbecher - 4 Kugeln plus Sahne, musste sein, nachdem den ganzen Tag Leute mit Eis an meinem Fenster vorbeigeschlendert sind


----------



## Death Row (14 Apr. 2015)

- GOT Season 4 :thumbup:
- The Common Linnets Limited Deluxe Album :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (14 Apr. 2015)

Mein alter war damals ein Wunderding, weil er Integralrechung konnte, jetzt ist er abgeraucht  war mal Zeit für einen Neuen, der auch mal Gleichungen und Matritzen lösen kann


----------



## Death Row (16 Apr. 2015)

Ich erinnere mich noch an meinen Taschenrechner aus der Schulzeit inkl. Collien-Fernandes-Aufkleber auf der Innenseite der Schutzhülle  

Heutige Einkäufe meinerseits:
- Playboy-Ausgabe Mai 2015 mit *Kim Gloss* :drip: (inkl. dusseligem Autoheft, ohne gab's das NIRGENDS)
- Latte Macchiatto
- Putenschnittchen
- Dolce Gusto Pads (Lungo Mild und Cappuccino)
- Sprudelflasche (teuer wie Sau, aber hatte auch Durst wie Sau)


----------



## Mr. Alba (3 Mai 2015)

Der Richter (Blu ray)


----------



## mary jane (3 Mai 2015)

2 Ticket(s) Patti Smith - and her band perform horses, 11.08.15, 20:00, Tempodrom, 10963 Berlin


----------



## Death Row (4 Mai 2015)

Blu-rays:
- Camp X-Ray
- Marvel's Agents of S.H.I.E.L.D.


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Mai 2015)

Vor ein paar Tagen zufällig entdeckt, dass die eine Live-DVD rausgebracht haben. Sofort in Finnland bestellt, heute angekommen. Eine der ungewöhnlichsten Bands, die ich je live gesehen habe. Norwegischer Rock mit viel Folklore und norwegischen Texten. Habe sie kurz vor der Auflösung noch zum Glück live gesehen, die Sängerin ist eine ganz Süße, irgendwo hab ich auch noch Fotos mit ihr und der Band rumfliegen, sehr schade, dass es die nicht mehr gibt ​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 Mai 2015)

Camp X Ray und Perfect Sisters Digitaler Download über Itunes


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Mai 2015)

Mal "neues" Futter für die alte PSP um sich die Abende im Hotel zu vertreiben 



 

​


----------



## Death Row (13 Mai 2015)

aktueller Playboy mit Cora Schumacher


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Mai 2015)

*24 Live Another Day*(Itunes Digital Version) - nach einem Jahr endlich auf Deutsch
*Neat Image* - da ich viel mit Photoshop mache und die neuen Versionen alle nicht gecrackt mit Photoshop funzen hab ich mir das Programm mal zugeleget

Wolfenstein The Old Blood (PS4)
Baymax (Itunes Digital Version)
Arrow Staffel 3 (Itunes Digital Version)
Black Sails Staffel 2 (Itunes Digital Version)
Ouija - (Itunes Digital Version)
Lena Crystal Sky (Itunes Version)
Kamelot - Haven (Itunes Version)


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Kinotickets für Mad Max Fury Road.
War ganz nett


----------



## Death Row (26 Mai 2015)

*Fack Ju Göhte* im PSN Store


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juni 2015)

Was man auf dem Flohmarkt noch so alles findet


----------



## Elwood99 (6 Juni 2015)

"D4 - Dark Dreams Don't Die" auf Steam


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Juni 2015)

Jetzt gibt es kein Zurück mehr 






Außerdem noch Ticket für:

*Within Temptation* - Wasserschloss Klaffenbach Chemnitz, 01.08.2015


----------



## RoadDog (11 Juni 2015)

2TB USB 3 Festplatte


----------



## Death Row (11 Juni 2015)

- aktueller Playboy 
- "Studenten"-Futter (in meinem Falle eher H4-Futter)
- Fisherman's Friend Mint


----------



## Mandalorianer (18 Juni 2015)

*Kaspersky Internet Security 2015 - 2 PC Limited Edition

KabelDirekt 3m 90° Winkelstecker HDMI Kabel *


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Juni 2015)

Berlin ist doch immer eine Reise wert, Ticket für


----------



## MetalFan (18 Juni 2015)

AVM FRITZ!WLAN Repeater 450E



 

PUMA Descendant v2
(white-strong blue)



​


----------



## RoadDog (23 Juni 2015)

mein Kumpel hat mir diese Zeitschriften aus den USA mitgebracht



 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (5 Juli 2015)

Für nen 5er auf dem Flohmarkt kann man die wohl mitnehmen :thumbup:






Außerdem gestern auf Konzert noch ne hübsche Tasche mitgenommen


----------



## MetalFan (5 Juli 2015)

^^Damit bist du jetzt vermutlich beim Einkaufen oder sogar schon im Urlaub zu erkennen!


----------



## Death Row (6 Juli 2015)

- The Canal (Blu-ray) 
- Playstation Plus Guthaben für 3 Monate
- Druckerpatronen


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Juli 2015)

Mal gespannt wie der schmeckt :drip:



​


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2015)

*Black Space Riders: Refugeeum* (180g Vinyl) (Premium Edition) (2 LP + CD)






+ 20 *Schallplatten Hüllen* + *Clatronic Toaster* im Angebot von Real


----------



## Death Row (12 Aug. 2015)

*Life Is Strange* Episoden 1 und 2. Episode 3 wird noch heruntergeladen.


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Aug. 2015)

*Lego Technic Mercedes-Benz Arocs 3245*



 

Gestern durch Zufall gesehen. :drip:
Musst ich unbedingt haben und gleich mal bestellt. Hoffentlich kommt er schnell pleas09​


----------



## MetalFan (16 Aug. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *Lego Technic Mercedes-Benz Arocs 3245*​



Geiles Teil! :thumbup: Da wird man doch wieder zum Kind.


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Aug. 2015)

Tickets für:

Waltari - 02.10.2015 Rheine Hypothalamus :WOW:
Glasperlenspiel - 29.10.2015 Osnabrück Rosenhof (VIP Ticket)

Vinyl Vorbestellung:


----------



## Toolman (19 Aug. 2015)

Disturbed - Immortalized (vorbestellt)
Five Finger Death Punch - Got Your Six (vorbestellt)

BluRays: 3 Days to Kill, Kill the Boss 2, American Hustle, Taken 3, Fast & Furious 7

Das aktuelle 11 Freunde Bundesliga Sonderheft 2015/2016


und noch ein paar Kleinigkeiten


----------



## Death Row (19 Aug. 2015)

mit 1 Woche Verspätung:

*aktueller Playboy mit Iris Mareike Steen*


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Aug. 2015)

Ich brauch nicht immer das Neueste, bin schon zufrieden wenn es besser ist als mein Altes 

Samsung Galaxy S4


----------



## axam (21 Aug. 2015)

Netto Tomatenmark von "Beste Ernte", 3-fach konzentriert, 200 Gramm, 0,45 Cent. Das musste ich einfach kaufen. Ich konnte nicht widerstehen. Schmeckt leicht bitter. Was soll's, der Hunger treibt es rein.


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Aug. 2015)

axam schrieb:


> Netto Tomatenmark von "Beste Ernte", 3-fach konzentriert, 200 Gramm, 0,45 Cent. Das musste ich einfach kaufen. Ich konnte nicht widerstehen. Schmeckt leicht bitter. Was soll's, der Hunger treibt es rein.



Isst/Trinkst du das pur?


----------



## FunkyCop999 (25 Aug. 2015)

*Until Dawn*

*Metal Gear Solid 5*​


----------



## Death Row (25 Aug. 2015)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> *Until Dawn*
> 
> *Metal Gear Solid 5*​



WHAT!? Metal Gear gibt es jetzt schon??!!


----------



## Death Row (27 Aug. 2015)

*Until Dawn* inkl. Bonus-Kapitel


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Aug. 2015)

Death Row schrieb:


> WHAT!? Metal Gear gibt es jetzt schon??!!



Zum vorbestellen immer 

*Bose SoundLink Mini II Bluetooth Lautsprecher carbon​*



​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Aug. 2015)

*Ebay*






*Flohmarkt*

Bestes Albumcover aller Zeiten, musste ich als Vinyl haben






Dem Album hab ich mein Metaldasein zu verdanken, auch als Vinyl






+ Mikrowellen-Set 9teilig, 3 Schüsseln mit Glas und Kunstoffdeckel
+ Buch Englische Grammatik 
+ Handytasche


----------



## RoadDog (30 Aug. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> + Handytasche



LOL das Bier wirkt ich habe doch tatsächlich Handtasche gelesen aber jeden das seine. 

Wenn du auf die Scorpions stehst solltest du dir den Sep 12, 2015 vormerken https://screen.yahoo.com/live/event/scorpions


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Sep. 2015)

:drip:


----------



## Toolman (1 Sep. 2015)

So früh schon Spekulatius??


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Sep. 2015)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaa endlich Spekulatius :WOW:

Gleich mal zugeschlagen


----------



## RoadDog (4 Sep. 2015)

um meinen Sky Receiver mal Online zu bringen

*TP-Link TL-WA890EA N600 Universal Dual Band Wireless Internet Adapter*



 ​


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Sep. 2015)

3, 2, 1, meins... :WOW:

*Rammstein in Amerika*

Konzert + Doku



​


----------



## Toolman (28 Sep. 2015)

Neben dem Disturbed Album und 5FDP noch _Venom_ von Bullet For My Valentine und _Bad Magic_ von Motörhead...

BluRays: Leon - Der Profi, The Wolf Of Wall Street, Non-Stop, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Mad Max - Fury Road und The Avengers - Age Of Ultron

FIFA16[PS4]

Fritz! WLAN Repeater


----------



## FunkyCop999 (28 Sep. 2015)

Toolman schrieb:


> Neben dem Disturbed Album und 5FDP noch _Venom_ von Bullet For My Valentine und _Bad Magic_ von Motörhead...
> 
> BluRays: Leon - Der Profi, The Wolf Of Wall Street, Non-Stop, Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, Mad Max - Fury Road und The Avengers - Age Of Ultron
> 
> ...



Sag mal wie du heißt bei der PS 4 ich hab auch FIFA 16 können wir mal zocken


----------



## Death Row (6 Okt. 2015)

Lana Del Rey - Honeymoon
Lena - Crystal Sky


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Okt. 2015)

Endlich mal angekommen :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Okt. 2015)

Nach 6 Jahren wurde es endlich mal Zeit für einen neuen Laptop. Vor allem da der alte immer mehr rumzickt und einige Sachen kaputt sind

*Acer Aspire E5-571G*



 


Und für das leibliche Wohl:

Der neue *Jack Daniels Fire*. Pünktlich zur Veröffentlichung :WOW:



​


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Okt. 2015)

Nachdem ich es das letzte Mal verpasst hab, gleich mal drei Packungen gekauft



​


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Okt. 2015)

Hab ich mich mal wieder von Werbung beeinflussen lassen, mal schauen wie das Zeug schmeckt


----------



## RoadDog (2 Nov. 2015)

2015 ist fast rum also schon mal einen neuen Kalender gekauft


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Nov. 2015)

RoadDog schrieb:


> 2015 ist fast rum also schon mal einen neuen Kalender gekauft



Ach stimmt. Muss ich diesmal auch rechtzeitig dran denken


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Nov. 2015)

Damit ich nicht immer bei meinem Vater betteln gehen muss, hab ich mir auch endlich mal eine zugelegt. Geht echt gut durchs Holz :thumbup:

*Stihl MS 241 C*

42,6ccm/3,1 PS



 


Und den Kalender Kauf hab ich mir dann auch gespart 



​


----------



## MetalFan (15 Nov. 2015)

Eine Stihl - gleich etwas Ordentliches! :thumbup:


----------



## Death Row (15 Nov. 2015)

Der Klassiker bei chinesischen Fakes  :crazy:


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Nov. 2015)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Eine Stihl - gleich etwas Ordentliches! :thumbup:



Klar. Wenn dann nur das Beste :WOW:

Ne Death. Ist 100% Original


----------



## RoadDog (1 Dez. 2015)

USB Stick



 ​


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Dez. 2015)

Bei den Motiven konnte ich doch nicht widerstehen :drip:



​


----------



## dante_23 (10 Dez. 2015)

den neuen asterix-comic


----------



## Harry1982 (11 Dez. 2015)

dante_23 schrieb:


> den neuen asterix-comic



Ganz gut, kommt aber nicht an die Alten ran


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Dez. 2015)

*Resident Evil™ 0 Pre-order als Download für die PS3

V.Ö. 19 Jan. 2016*



> Bestelle jetzt vor und erhalte ein Design, ein speziell entworfenes T-Shirt sowie Rebeccas Cheerleader-Outfit aus Resident Evil: Deadly Silence und ein 'Wolf Force'-Crossover-Kostüm für Billy!



was freu mich darauf :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (11 Dez. 2015)

Aktueller Playboy + 2x Coffee to go #hartz4


----------



## Sven. (11 Dez. 2015)

Ich habe mir zuletzt das WWE2k16 Spiel gekauft


----------



## Devilfish (12 Dez. 2015)

Einen Weihnachtsbaum 

Was sagt ein Sachse, wenn er in England einen Weihnachtsbaum bestellt?
- Attention please


----------



## dante_23 (12 Dez. 2015)

Devilfish schrieb:


> Einen Weihnachtsbaum
> 
> Was sagt ein Sachse, wenn er in England einen Weihnachtsbaum bestellt?
> - Attention please


gefällt mir


----------



## RoadDog (16 Dez. 2015)

frisch aus den USA eingetroffen 



​


----------



## RoadDog (18 Dez. 2015)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Dez. 2015)

Jimmy? Wirklich??? Du hast echt einen komischen Geschmack  

Vor lauter Schreck gleich mal was bestellt 




 

​


----------



## RoadDog (18 Dez. 2015)

@Harry

ich sage es mal wie es ist, Jack Daniels ist mir schlicht zu teuer und Jim Beam schmeckt auch.


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Dez. 2015)

Ich probier Weihnachten mal den hier


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Dez. 2015)

Der ist fein d15. In der Mikrowelle heiß machen und genießen. Sehr lecker an kalten Winterabenden :drip:


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Dez. 2015)

Hätten sie auch gleich auf BD rausbringen können , egal jetzt hab ich halt alle 3 Staffeln in einer Box  Sylvia sieht in HD gleich noch viel besser aus


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Jan. 2016)

Tickets en masse:

DELAIN presents Sucker Punch - 29.01.2016 Patronaat Haarlem, NL
GERHARD POLT - 04.03.2016 Bürgerhalle Gronau
PRONG - 07.04.2016 Bastard Club Osnabrück
THE COMMON LINNETS - Schouwburg Amphion Doetinchem, NL - 28.05.2016 
OTTO - Holdrio Again - 14.10.2016 EmslandArena Lingen


----------



## Harry1982 (9 Jan. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> DELAIN presents *Sucker Punch* - 29.01.2016 Patronaat Haarlem, NL



Ist da Nessa dabei??? 


So dank Death mal wieder Geld ausgegeben 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Jan. 2016)

Richtig angerichtet, erstaunlich lecker, kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## RoadDog (20 Jan. 2016)

gerade zugeschlagen 

*The Corrs* - Ticket in BERLIN Fr, 27.05.2016​


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Jan. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> gerade zugeschlagen
> 
> *The Corrs* - Ticket in BERLIN Fr, 27.05.2016​





Wo spielen die noch?


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Jan. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> gerade zugeschlagen
> 
> *The Corrs* - Ticket in BERLIN Fr, 27.05.2016​



Ticket für Köln Mo 30.05.2016 - 2. Reihe :WOW:


----------



## RoadDog (20 Jan. 2016)

hier sind alle Termine

The Corrs	HAMBURG
Barclaycard Arena	Mi, 25.05.16

The Corrs	BERLIN
Mercedes-Benz Arena	Fr, 27.05.16

The Corrs	FRANKFURT
Festhalle Frankfurt	Sa, 28.05.16

The Corrs	KÖLN
LANXESS arena	Mo, 30.05.16

The Corrs	MÜNCHEN
Olympiahalle München	Di, 31.05.16


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Jan. 2016)

Da schau,der Road hört ja auch gute Musik


----------



## Harry1982 (4 Feb. 2016)

Dank Death mal wieder Geld augegeben 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Feb. 2016)

3-Disc Limited Collector's Edition im Mediabook 






Nicht wirklich gekauft, Geburtstagsgeschenk von einem unserer Kunden ​


----------



## RoadDog (4 Feb. 2016)

was für zwischendurch 



​


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Feb. 2016)

3, 2, 1, ... meins 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Feb. 2016)

Da ich sowieso einen gratis Prime-Zugang habe, und (noch) keinen Smart-Tv, habe ich mir mal den Fire Stick zugelegt, läuft super :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Feb. 2016)

Ungesund wie sau (wahrscheinlich) aber schmeckt irgendwie geil


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Feb. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Ungesund wie sau (wahrscheinlich) aber schmeckt irgendwie geil



Wie ungesund??? Erzähl kein Quatsch. 
Und ja: Ganz lecker. Noch Käse und eine gute Sauce drauf. Perfekt :drip: 

*BTW*: Mal vorbestellt, damit es auch pünktlich kommt :WOW:



​


----------



## Death Row (27 Feb. 2016)

*Frustkauf*

Silbermond: "Leichtes Gepäck" und "Alles Auf Anfang"
Far Cry Primal (PS4)


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Feb. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Silbermond: "Leichtes Gepäck" und "Alles Auf Anfang"



Da hab ich demletzt auch zugeschlagen. Aber nicht aus Frust


----------



## Claudia (29 Feb. 2016)

ein neues Auto


----------



## Schweizer (29 Feb. 2016)

wow! Gratuliere! 
Viel Spaß damit!


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Feb. 2016)

Sieht doch schick aus  :thumbup:


----------



## Claudia (29 Feb. 2016)

:thx: schweizer

wollten heute eigentlich erstmal nur schauen  und dann haben wir da für unseren Oldie ein super Angebot bekommen und haben gleich zugegriffen  jetzt stehen dann schon 4 Opel auf dem Hof nur das Engelchen fällt mit ihrem Lupo aus der Reihe


----------



## dianelized20 (29 Feb. 2016)

Claudia schrieb:


> :thx: schweizer
> 
> wollten heute eigentlich erstmal nur schauen  und dann haben wir da für unseren Oldie ein super Angebot bekommen und haben gleich zugegriffen  jetzt stehen dann schon 4 Opel auf dem Hof nur das Engelchen fällt mit ihrem Lupo aus der Reihe



Sag nix gegen Lupo  der einzig vernünftige der auf eurem Hof steht


----------



## Claudia (29 Feb. 2016)

nee ist er nicht ist auch alles klotten müsste eigentlich auch ein neuer werden


----------



## MetalFan (29 Feb. 2016)

Allzeit gute Fahrt! 

Eine Opel-Familie - gefällt mir nicht! 

@d16
Ich habe letztens sogar einen Lupo mit Anhängerkupplung gesehen. :crazy:
Was man mit so einem PS-Monster wohl alles ziehen kann...


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Feb. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Was man mit so einem PS-Monster wohl alles ziehen kann...



800 kg gebremst beim 75 PS Monster 
Also laut Schein. Was wir da manchmal drauf gepackt haben war wohl deutlich mehr 

Aber einen Opel kauft man wirklich nicht. Es sei denn es ist ein Manta oder Calibra Turbo :drip:


----------



## .Engelchen. (1 März 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Aber einen Opel kauft man wirklich nicht. Es sei denn es ist ein Manta oder Calibra Turbo :drip:



Mein Freund hat schon einen roten Calibra Turbo und nen weißen Calibra Keke Rosberg Edition, also das brauchen wir nicht noch ein zweites Mal kaufen


----------



## Claudia (1 März 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Aber einen Opel kauft man wirklich nicht. Es sei denn es ist ein Manta oder Calibra Turbo :drip:


Das ältere Semester braucht keine Statussymbole mehr  außerdem hat man da ab einem gewissen Alter Probleme mit dem ein & aussteigen .

Unser Honda Accord hatte 136 PS die brauchen wir nicht mehr


----------



## Harry1982 (1 März 2016)

.Engelchen. schrieb:


> Mein Freund hat schon einen roten Calibra Turbo und nen weißen Calibra Keke Rosberg Edition, also das brauchen wir nicht noch ein zweites Mal kaufen



Da hat einer Geschmack :thumbup:

Fehlt nur noch ein Manta mit schönem 6ender


----------



## dianelized20 (5 März 2016)




----------



## Death Row (9 März 2016)

​


----------



## MetalFan (9 März 2016)

​


----------



## Sven. (10 März 2016)




----------



## MetalFan (10 März 2016)

^^Der Fahnder - da werden Kindheitserinnerungen wach! :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (11 März 2016)

Musste mal wieder sein :drip:



​


----------



## RoadDog (11 März 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Musste mal wieder sein :drip:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



dieses Blubberwasser und da sagst du immer ich hätte einen komischen Geschmack


----------



## Harry1982 (11 März 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> dieses Blubberwasser und da sagst du immer ich hätte einen komischen Geschmack



Ist doch ein lecker Stöffchen. Nur unverschämt teuer


----------



## dianelized20 (11 März 2016)

Nach einem geilen Konzert geht doch nix über ein kühles


----------



## Harry1982 (11 März 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> dieses Blubberwasser...



Um mal Road zu zitieren


----------



## RoadDog (15 März 2016)

da wir gerade bei Bier sind 



​


----------



## Harry1982 (15 März 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> da wir gerade bei Bier sind





​


----------



## Mandalorianer (16 März 2016)

*Placebo - MTV Unplugged [Blu-ray]*




__________________________________________________________________

und *Bambusrollos in dunkelbraun in 2 grössen*​


----------



## Sven. (18 März 2016)

Dieses Heft habe ich mir gekauft und kam heute raus


----------



## RoadDog (23 März 2016)

wieder etwas für meine Sammlung 



​


----------



## Sven. (26 März 2016)




----------



## Death Row (28 März 2016)

*UFC 2* im Sony Entertainment Network


----------



## Sven. (30 März 2016)

Bin ein Absoluter Eisenbahnfan und habe mir heute diesen Eisenbahn Simulator 2016.


----------



## Harry1982 (31 März 2016)

Zufällig heut Morgen beim Tanken entdeckt:



 

Musst ich natürlich gleich an *Zombieland* denken und zuschlagen bevor es keine mehr gibt 

Aber geschmacklich nicht wirklich eine Offenbarung ​


----------



## Sven. (6 Apr. 2016)

Mein aller erstes PS4 Game, sicher es fehlt nur noch die PS4 Konsole aber ich Sparre schon Kräftig dafür das ich auch mitreden kann


----------



## RoadDog (6 Apr. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Zufällig heut Morgen beim Tanken entdeckt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich habe die in den USA mal gegessen, obwohl ich süßes mag sind die Twinkies Schweinesüß und schon etwas zu viel des guten


----------



## Schweizer (6 Apr. 2016)

Etwas tiefer in die Tasche gegriffen für diesen
Email (nicht zu verwechseln mit e-mail) Kochtopf.
Jedes Jahr nen neuen Billig-Topf(en) in einem schwedischen
Möbelhaus zu kaufen, wurd mir zu blöd.


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Apr. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> ich habe die in den USA mal gegessen, obwohl ich süßes mag sind die Twinkies Schweinesüß und schon etwas zu viel des guten



Ja sind wirklich nicht besonders. Deswegen heute mal das Nächste aus Zombieland probiert:



 

Und die sind richtig eklig kopf99


@S*chweizer*: Bei uns heißt das Emaille


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Apr. 2016)

Samsung Galaxy S5 Neo, weils relativ günstig war 

Heute Flohmarkt, passende Handytasche
+ 
Saga - Worlds Apart (IMO das beste Album der Band auf Vinyl, die Originalscheibe von 1981 für 2€ :thumbup: )


----------



## MetalFan (17 Apr. 2016)

Da meine alten Handschuhe mal wieder verschlissen sind mussten ein Paar neue her. 
Bei der Gelegenheit probiere ich auch mal ein anderes Modell.

*Best Body Equipment - Handschuhe Power*



 


War auch mal wieder nötig. Unklar wie viel man für ein Bisschen Plastik und geschliffenes Metall ausgeben muss...  :angry:

*Panasonic WES 9011 Y*



​


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Apr. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Da meine alten Handschuhe mal wieder verschlissen sind mussten ein Paar neue her.
> 
> *Best Body Equipment - Handschuhe Power*​



Echte Männer brauchen keine Handschuhe


----------



## MetalFan (17 Apr. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Echte Männer brauchen keine Handschuhe



Mag sein, aber Mädels (und auch selbst) mögen es nicht wenn Mann Hände rau wie Schleifpapier hat.


----------



## Harry1982 (17 Apr. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Mag sein, aber Mädels (und auch selbst) mögen es nicht wenn Mann Hände rau wie Schleifpapier hat.



Bei einem echten Mann werden die nicht rau 

Und wenn doch, hilft eincremen


----------



## MetalFan (18 Apr. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Bei einem echten Mann werden die nicht rau
> 
> Und wenn doch, hilft eincremen



Ich seh schon, du kennst Fitnessstudios nur vom Hörensagen!


----------



## Harry1982 (18 Apr. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, du kennst Fitnessstudios nur vom Hörensagen!



Da brauch der Handschuhe für. Dachte würdest auf dem Bau Steine schleppen 

Ne sowas brauch ich wirklich nicht. Hab schon einen körperlich anstrengenden Job 

Da geb ich doch kein Geld für so einen Quatsch aus


----------



## Death Row (27 Apr. 2016)

​
Rihanna weiss schon, wie sie mir das Geld aus der Tasche zieht


----------



## dante_23 (27 Apr. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> ​
> Rihanna weiss schon, wie sie mir das Geld aus der Tasche zieht



wie ist das album, bzw. dein 1. eindruck?


----------



## Death Row (27 Apr. 2016)

Ich hab's für's Autofahren gekauft, kann ich daher leider erst morgen spielen :crazy:


----------



## dante_23 (27 Apr. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Ich hab's für's Autofahren gekauft, kann ich daher leider erst morgen spielen :crazy:



ok, bin auf dein feedback gespannt


----------



## Death Row (27 Apr. 2016)

Löblich finde ich schonmal die Braille-Schrift und dass es ein doppelseitiges Poster gibt 

https://youtu.be/d8pwK8f6KY0


----------



## Sven. (28 Apr. 2016)




----------



## Sven. (29 Apr. 2016)

Seid gestern habe ich die PS4 auch


----------



## Harry1982 (29 Apr. 2016)

Endlich ist es soweit :WOW:



​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (29 Apr. 2016)

Das Making Of ist sehenswert, wie viel Liebe sie in den Film gesteckt haben ist Hammer.:thumbup:


----------



## Sven. (8 Mai 2016)




----------



## MetalFan (11 Mai 2016)

Nach 13 Jahren ersetzt seit Dienstag folgender Zeitmesser (außer beim Sport oder bei harter/dreckiger Arbeit) meine Casio G-SHOCK. 

*Citizen Promaster Land AS4030-59E*



​


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Mai 2016)

Auch wenn dem *Road* jetzt die Kinnlade runterfällt... aber tatsächlich:



​
Eigentlich wollte ich ja nur "22" aber sollte 1,29€ kosten und CD mit gratis MP3-Download gabs für einen 5er. Da musste ich dann doch zuschlagen 

Und wenn man das alberne Rumgehopse und die schrecklichen Outfits nicht sieht, ist die Mucke ja ganz gut


----------



## Death Row (12 Mai 2016)

*aktueller Playboy*
*Süßkram*
*Kaffeepads*
#hartz4 #frustkauf


----------



## congo64 (12 Mai 2016)




----------



## Harry1982 (12 Mai 2016)

Wo wird denn da das Holz hingelegt???


----------



## dante_23 (13 Mai 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *aktueller Playboy*



würdest du eine empfehlung aussprechen?


----------



## Death Row (13 Mai 2016)

Laura ist süß. Ein EM-Spielplan + Poster ist auch dabei


----------



## Sven. (21 Mai 2016)

So habe mir die gestern gekauft die neue Ausgabe von der PW Magazin


----------



## MetalFan (30 Mai 2016)

*Order To Ruin - Where Future Shadows Unfold*



 ​


----------



## Sven. (30 Mai 2016)




----------



## Harry1982 (30 Mai 2016)

Wurde mal Zeit für einen zweiten Monitor 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Mai 2016)

Hinten die Tourdaten passen nicht auf dem Bild, aber vorne passt


----------



## RoadDog (4 Juni 2016)

Ich habe mir mal ein neues Handy gekauft und mein 6 Jahre altes in Rente geschickt da das Ding nur noch zum telefonieren zu gebrauchen war. Meine Wahl fiel auf eins aus China da mir widerstrebte diese völlig überteuerten Preise von Apple, Samsung und Co. zu zahlen. 

Kurze Rede langer Sinn ich bin zufrieden mit dem Teil es macht alles was ich möchte und es kostete nur einen Bruchteil des Preises welchen ich für ein Markengerät hätte berappen müssen

*ZOPO Speed 7 Plus*
Display-Größe: 5,5 Zoll
Auflösung: 1920x1080 Pixeln IPS


----------



## Sven. (7 Juni 2016)




----------



## Harry1982 (11 Juni 2016)

Hatte grad mal Lust drauf.
Und muss immer an "Wonderful tonight" in der MEGA-Megan Version denken :drip:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iKMXJ32cueE :drip:



 

Da soll mal einer behaupten "sex sells" funktioniert nicht ​


----------



## Sven. (17 Juni 2016)




----------



## FunkyCop999 (17 Juni 2016)

Mirror's Edge Catalyst 
Chvrches - Every Open Eye


----------



## dianelized20 (22 Juni 2016)

*DELAIN - Lunar Prelude / GOLDEN Vinyl*






*DELAIN - Moonbathers / GOLDEN 2-LP Gatefold*


----------



## RoadDog (22 Juni 2016)

​


----------



## Sven. (24 Juni 2016)

Ist heute raus gekommen


----------



## Death Row (25 Juni 2016)

*Poster:*


 

 

​Maße weiss ich jetzt nicht, habsch gesehen und musste ich sofort haben! :drip:

Über den Platz mache ich mir später Gedanken


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Juni 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> Über den Platz mache ich mir später Gedanken



Ganz einfach: Müll, Nähe vom Bett, Müll


----------



## Sven. (1 Juli 2016)




----------



## dianelized20 (1 Juli 2016)

Gekauft isse, jetzt muss die CD nur noch den weiten Weg von Australien hier hin finden


----------



## Sven. (7 Juli 2016)




----------



## Sven. (8 Juli 2016)




----------



## Sven. (9 Juli 2016)




----------



## Toolman (9 Juli 2016)

Könntest du bitte beim nächsten mal kleinere Bilder oder thumbs benutzen, man scrollt sich ja hier sonst zu tode...


----------



## Sven. (11 Juli 2016)




----------



## Harry1982 (11 Juli 2016)

Nicht lernfähig


----------



## Sven. (13 Juli 2016)




----------



## moritz89 (14 Juli 2016)

Einen Regenschirm... Braucht man leider grad in Deutschland!!!! ^^


----------



## RoadDog (15 Juli 2016)

da habe ich mich doch hinreisen lassen mir für 25 € den Fire TV Stick zu kaufen  

kein Vergleich zum Sky On Demand, die Menüführung und Filmsuche dort ist ja sowas von lahm dagegen ist der Fire TV Stick ein flottes Wiesel 



 



​


----------



## Sven. (28 Juli 2016)




----------



## dianelized20 (29 Juli 2016)

3 neue Frontboxen von Magnat, 2 hintere von Bose und ein Subwoofer der Tote aufweckt  (alle gebraucht von Bekannten zusammengekooft)

Meine Nachbarn werden sich freuen, rummst gut in der Bude


----------



## MetalFan (29 Juli 2016)

^^:rock: Gut das du den gebrauchen Zustand erwähnt hast, sonst hätte ich doch glatt gedacht das du im Lotto gewonnen hast.


----------



## Death Row (6 Aug. 2016)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Aug. 2016)

Die Zeichnung vom Falken muss wohl nach dem Flug durch den zweiten Todesstern gemacht worden sein


----------



## Sven. (6 Aug. 2016)




----------



## MetalFan (6 Aug. 2016)

WENGER 2-Rad-Piloten-Trolley Kabinenkoffer



​


----------



## RoadDog (6 Aug. 2016)

MetalFan schrieb:


> WENGER 2-Rad-Piloten-Trolley Kabinenkoffer



du hast ja einen Kofferverschleiß


----------



## MetalFan (7 Aug. 2016)

^^Ich vermute du spielst auf die Zwei an. Die bezieht sich jedoch nur auf die Anzahl der Rollen und nicht der Koffer.


----------



## RoadDog (7 Aug. 2016)

^^Nein ich meinte mich zu erinnern das du vor nicht allzu langer Zeit schon einen Koffer gekauft hast.


----------



## MetalFan (7 Aug. 2016)

^^Damit liegst du nicht ganz falsch. Jedoch stellte sich heraus, dass mein Favorit in Deutschland nicht mehr zu haben war und ich somit meinem "geflickten" alten Koffer noch eine Gnadenfrist einräumen musste.


----------



## Sven. (18 Aug. 2016)




----------



## dianelized20 (20 Aug. 2016)

*Die Kassierer - haptisch - Ihre besten Aufnahmen aus 30 Jahren CD*







*Iron Maiden - The Number of the Beast Vinyl*
*Blues Pills - Blues Pills Vinyl*
*Blues Pills - Lady in Gold Vinyl*












*Tasse *


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Aug. 2016)

Damit die Karre endlich aufhört das Öl rauszudrücken musst ich mal die Dichtung tauschen 



​


----------



## Sven. (27 Aug. 2016)




----------



## Death Row (27 Aug. 2016)

- 1 Netflix-Gutschein
- Chipsfrisch Ungarisch
- Studentenfutter
- 2 Packungen Kaffee-Pads


----------



## RoadDog (28 Aug. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> - 1 Netflix-Gutschein


Wo bekommt man denn sowas?


----------



## Death Row (28 Aug. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn sowas?



In jedem Supermarkt


----------



## Bender.66 (29 Aug. 2016)

Fallout 4


----------



## Sven. (29 Aug. 2016)




----------



## Harry1982 (29 Aug. 2016)

Tolle Lieder. Tolle Musik 



​


----------



## Mandalorianer (31 Aug. 2016)

*Western Digital 3TB brilliantweiß My Passport Ultra tragbare externe Festplatte - USB 3.0*



​


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Aug. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Tolle Lieder. Tolle Musik
> 
> 
> 
> ​



:thx: für den Tipp, hört sich nicht schlecht an, spielt Freitag in Münster, schaun wer mal


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Sep. 2016)

Endlich ist es wieder so weit :WOW:

Leider hatten sie nicht meine Lieblingsmarke. Aber die sind auch gut :drip:



​


----------



## Death Row (10 Sep. 2016)

inkl. Poster und Sticker


Edit: Noch'n Taschenrechner für's Büro​


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Sep. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> ​



Staffel 1 ist top :thumbup:

*BTW:*

Bald ist es soweit und ich kann wieder über den Acker brettern 
Gleich mal vorbestellt



​


----------



## Walt (11 Sep. 2016)

Bitte votet auch hier (siehe Links unten) !

Gruß Walt


----------



## RoadDog (11 Sep. 2016)

schon mal einen neuen Kalender gekauft 



​


----------



## Death Row (11 Sep. 2016)

Bestellt bei Amazon:



 


- Vikings Season 2 Blu-ray
- Vikings Season 1 Soundtrack


----------



## RoadDog (13 Sep. 2016)

Anker SoundCore - Mobiler Bluetooth 4.0 Lautsprecher



​


----------



## omit s. (14 Sep. 2016)

Marshall Kilburn


----------



## exilesr (16 Sep. 2016)

The Witcher 3 GOTY für PS4


----------



## MetalFan (27 Sep. 2016)

Ein neues Markennasenfahrrad.


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Okt. 2016)

Für mich als Fitnessfreak ein Muss 



​


----------



## pofgo (2 Okt. 2016)

FIFA 17 für XOne


----------



## MetalFan (4 Okt. 2016)

Ruck zuck sind zwei Jahre rum...

*Apple iPhone 7 128 GB, schwarz*



​


----------



## RoadDog (5 Okt. 2016)

eine neue *Winterjacke* die man bei dem Mistwetter derzeit gut gebrauchen kann


----------



## Death Row (8 Okt. 2016)

*Mafia 3* für die PS4


----------



## Claudia (11 Okt. 2016)

*acer Aspire TC-780 & acer 24 Zoll Monitor*



 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Okt. 2016)

Endlich mal ein neues Arbeitsgerät  :thumbup:

Karten für:
*Dark Funeral & Krisiun* - 15.10.2016 Essen Turock
*The Common Linnets (Ilse :cupidgirl* - 16.11.2016 Essen Zeche Carl
*Amorphis* - Eclipse Tour - 29.11.2016 Herford X


----------



## Claudia (11 Okt. 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein neues Arbeitsgerät  :thumbup:



fehlt nur noch die vernünftige Leitung 
für meine neue Arbeit musste das aber sein


----------



## Sven. (12 Okt. 2016)




----------



## Death Row (15 Okt. 2016)

Vom Räumungsverkauf der hiesigen Videothek

- Fun Size
- Margos Spuren
- Whiteout


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Okt. 2016)

Mal neue Pedale fürs Fahrrad


 

Und die passenden Schuhe


​


----------



## Death Row (30 Okt. 2016)

*The Pretty Reckless - Who you selling for
Oonagh - Märchen enden gut (Deluxe Edition)*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (30 Okt. 2016)

*Battlefield 1 (PS4)*
*The Pretty Reckless - Who you selling for
Oonagh - Märchen enden gut (Deluxe Edition)*
*Amaranthe - Maximalism*
*Tove Lo - Lady Wood*
*Aragsami PS4 Spiel*


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Nov. 2016)

Schon zwei Wochen da und geht wie ne Sau :WOW:

*Canyon* Grand Canyon AL 6.9 love2



​


----------



## Sven. (7 Nov. 2016)




----------



## dianelized20 (9 Nov. 2016)

Was ein Wälzer, fast 1000 Seiten :crazy: ich bin gespannt


----------



## Harry1982 (10 Nov. 2016)

Das Jahr neigt sich dem Ende, da wirds mal Zeit für den Neuen 



 

Aber da waren die letzten Jahre auch schonmal bessere Bilder.
Jess ist natürlich nach wie vor der Wahnsinn aber diese hochgezogenen Outfits kopf99 ​


----------



## MetalFan (13 Nov. 2016)

Da ich von verfi***ten Tintenstrahldruckern, die für's Reinigen des Druckkopfes mehr Tinte verbrauchen als für's Drucken selbst, die Schna***ze voll habe und mein Gerät darüber hinaus auch noch meinte kein Schwarz mehr drucken zu müssen, habe ich eben dieses Gerät sprichwörtlich aus dem Fenster geworfen.

Seit ein paar Wochen nenne ich einen *HP Color LaserJet Pro MFP MW277dw* mein eigen. 



​


----------



## pofgo (16 Nov. 2016)

*Philips 49PUS6401/12 LED TV (123 cm (49 Zoll), Ultra HD, Ambilight)​
*



 

(Insgesamt 1 Dateien, 212.130 Bytes = 207,2 KiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4p (von 2012-10-14)​


----------



## MetalFan (16 Nov. 2016)

Laut E-Mail von heute schon auf dem Weg zu mir! :freude: :rock:

*Metallica - Hardwired... To Self-Destruct (Deluxe Edition)*



​


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

Mafia für die PS4


----------



## Harry1982 (3 Dez. 2016)

*Metallica - Hardwired...to self-destruct* :rock:



 


*Independence Day Collection*



 

Wollte den Ersten schon immer mal kaufen und die Box lag da halt gerade so ​


----------



## dianelized20 (4 Dez. 2016)

Bei 30€ für die Blu-ray Box konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen


----------



## RoadDog (8 Dez. 2016)

lecker 



 
​


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Dez. 2016)

Da schau, der Road hat ja sogar Geschmack 
Aber Guinness muss frisch gezapft sein 


*BTT:* Zwar nicht direkt gekauft, aber Umsatz dafür generiert 



​


----------



## Death Row (8 Dez. 2016)

*Aktuelle Playboy-Ausgabe*


----------



## RoadDog (8 Dez. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Aber Guinness muss frisch gezapft sein



dieser komische Plastikball in der Dose erzeugt fast den gleichen Effekt wie frisch gezapft


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Dez. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> dieser komische Plastikball in der Dose erzeugt fast den gleichen Effekt wie frisch gezapft



Ja ich weiß, aber trotzdem nicht das Gleiche.


----------



## Sven. (15 Dez. 2016)




----------



## Devilfish (17 Dez. 2016)

Schon mal für den Urlaub im nächsten Jahr



​


----------



## Death Row (19 Dez. 2016)

*Suicide Squad Steelbook Extended Cut und Kinoversion*


----------



## FunkyCop999 (19 Dez. 2016)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Suicide Squad Steelbook Extended Cut und Kinoversion*



Dito ich auch


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Dez. 2016)

*VEGAS BABY*

Flugtickets und Hotel für Vegas. ROAD TRIP :WOW: beer2


----------



## RoadDog (19 Dez. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *VEGAS BABY*
> 
> Flugtickets und Hotel für Vegas. ROAD TRIP :WOW: beer2



OMG die Amis tun mir jetzt schon leid erst Trump und jetzt Harry Griswold.  

Nee im Ernst viel Spass, Vegas ist Geil und jeder sollte es mal gesehen haben. :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (19 Dez. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> OMG die Amis tun mir jetzt schon leid erst Trump und jetzt Harry Griswold.
> 
> Nee im Ernst viel Spass, Vegas ist Geil und jeder sollte es mal gesehen haben. :thumbup:



Harry Griswold??? Der ist gut  :thumbup:

Warste schonmal in Vegas?


----------



## RoadDog (19 Dez. 2016)

> Warste schonmal in Vegas?



Ja ich war schon zweimal in Las Vegas, mir hat es sehr gut dort gefallen.


----------



## MetalFan (19 Dez. 2016)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> *VEGAS BABY*
> 
> Flugtickets und Hotel für Vegas. ROAD TRIP :WOW: beer2



:thumbup: Na dann tue nix was ich nicht auch tun würde.


----------



## RoadDog (21 Dez. 2016)

beide zusammen für 9 €, für den Preis kann man sie mitnehmen 



 

​


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Dez. 2016)

RoadDog schrieb:


> beide zusammen für 9 €, für den Preis kann man sie mitnehmen ​



Sehr sehr geiles Spiel und Add-on :thumbup:

Kommt fast ans Original ran


----------



## Sven. (27 Dez. 2016)




----------



## RoadDog (28 Dez. 2016)

​


----------



## Death Row (28 Dez. 2016)

*Netflix-Gutschein + Duschzeug*


----------



## RoadDog (28 Dez. 2016)

da über Weihnachten meine Graka verreckt ist musste eine neue her ohne das ich dabei Arm werde  also fiel meine Wahl auf diese hier



​


----------



## Ordell Robbie (29 Dez. 2016)

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-c5BU4FypY...K3U/WlcWOuToZNw/s1600/belvedere_theroof03.png


----------



## Sven. (30 Dez. 2016)

Habe diesen WLAN Stick AC 430 von Fritz heute bei Expert für 0€ bekommen, ich hatte zu Weihnachten noch ein Gutschein im Wert von 30€.


----------



## Harry1982 (5 Jan. 2017)

Hab mal in Hayley investiert 



 

 

 

 

Aber warum die CD`s inklusive MP3-Download billiger sind als nur der Download muss mir mal einer erklären  ​


----------



## Death Row (7 Jan. 2017)

*Korn - "3 Original Album Classics"*
und
*Korn - "The Serenity Of Suffering"*


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Jan. 2017)

Mehr Power


----------



## RoadDog (11 Jan. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Mehr Power



Deine Nachbarn werden es dir danken.


----------



## dianelized20 (13 Jan. 2017)

Tickets für

*Amy MacDonald* - 19.03.2017 Lingen Emsland Arena (ich bin gespannt, mein erstes Mal  )
*Delain* - 04.02.2017 Hengelo Metropool (mein zigstes Mal )


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Jan. 2017)

Platz wird knapp

Intenso - Externe Festplatte 3 TB


----------



## Toolman (27 Jan. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Platz wird knapp


dito 

Toshiba USB3.0 HDD extern 3TB


 

ASUS ROG G752


----------



## Death Row (28 Jan. 2017)

*Resident Evil 7 (PS4)*


----------



## RoadDog (29 Jan. 2017)

​


----------



## RoadDog (10 Feb. 2017)

*FRITZ!Box 5490*



 ​


----------



## Devilfish (10 Feb. 2017)

Nach 3 Wochen Lieferzeit nun endlich da 


​


----------



## golizz89 (11 Feb. 2017)

Sin City 2 - A dame to kill for (3D Blu Ray)


----------



## Death Row (18 Feb. 2017)

*Amy Macdonald - Under Stars

Slayer - Repentless *


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Feb. 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> *Amy Macdonald - Under Stars
> *



Vinyl ist heute gekommen


----------



## Death Row (18 Feb. 2017)

Tolles Album, kannste nicht meckern


----------



## Death Row (25 Feb. 2017)

*Inferno *und *Dr. Strange* über PSN


----------



## RoadDog (10 März 2017)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (17 März 2017)

Mal noch schnell für den Urlaub eingekauft
(Damit ich auch Bilder von den Girls machen kann.
Immerhin sind gerade GNTMs vor Ort   )

*Sony Cybershot DSC-HX60*



​


----------



## dianelized20 (18 März 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Mal noch schnell für den Urlaub eingekauft
> (Damit ich auch Bilder von den Girls machen kann.
> Immerhin sind gerade GNTMs vor Ort   )
> 
> ...



Was machen die denn in Vegas?  Oder ist das noch ein anderer Urlaub?


----------



## Harry1982 (18 März 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Was machen die denn in Vegas?  Oder ist das noch ein anderer Urlaub?



Ja Vegas Baby :WOW:

Aber keine Ahnung was die da machen. Rummodeln wahrscheinlich. Kam die Tage in der Vorschau


----------



## Death Row (8 Apr. 2017)

​


----------



## Harry1982 (21 Apr. 2017)

Mal ein paar Sachen vorbestellt 

*Böhse Onkelz - Live in Dortmund II*
Bin ich mal gespannt was das gibt



 


*Linkin Park - One more light*



 


Und natürlich:
*Rogue One - A Star Wars Story*



​


----------



## Death Row (23 Apr. 2017)

*Vanessa Mai - "Für Dich" Live aus Berlin CD*


----------



## pofgo (23 Apr. 2017)

was für die Nerven  



 

(Insgesamt 1 Dateien, 42.891 Bytes = 41,89 KiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4p (von 2012-10-14)​


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Apr. 2017)

Insomnium - 'Winters Gate' Vinyl + CD im Gatefold Cover


----------



## eripsaaspire (24 Apr. 2017)

Legend - Blu-ray


----------



## RoadDog (25 Apr. 2017)

Huawei MediaPad M3 (das Tablet ist ein echt geiles Teil )



 ​


----------



## RoadDog (2 Mai 2017)

Zwei RAM Riegel für meinen PC.


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Mai 2017)

Gleich mal zugeschlagen :WOW:





 

*Rammstein: Paris*​


----------



## Death Row (12 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## Death Row (15 Mai 2017)

​


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Mai 2017)

Death Row schrieb:


> ​


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Mai 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


>



Haste was gegen die Helene? :watis8:


----------



## Death Row (15 Mai 2017)

Verstehe ich auch nicht. Sie ist doch blond und er hatte sie mal als Avi.


----------



## dianelized20 (15 Mai 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Haste was gegen die Helene? :watis8:



Gegen Helene nicht so direkt, aber die Musik kann man sich doch echt nicht anhören


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Mai 2017)

Gestern Abend im betüdeltem Zustand mal noch schnell 15 Clever&Smart Comics in der Bucht geschossen 
Die sind aber auch grandios :WOW:



​


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Mai 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Gestern Abend im betüdeltem Zustand mal noch schnell 15 Clever&Smart Comics in der Bucht geschossen
> Die sind aber auch grandios :WOW:
> 
> 
> ...



Beste Comics ever!! Hab ich früher auch alle gelesen, hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock drauf


----------



## Harry1982 (20 Mai 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Beste Comics ever!! Hab ich früher auch alle gelesen, hätte ich auch mal wieder Bock drauf



Wie früher? Find die heute noch geil :thumbup:

BTW: Ab nächstem Jahr sollen die neu aufgelegt werden :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (3 Juni 2017)

Kühlplatte für meine Playstation 4


----------



## MetalFan (3 Juni 2017)

*Toshiba N300 4 TB HDD* (Retail)



​


----------



## Death Row (18 Juni 2017)

*Lorde - Melodrama*


----------



## MetalFan (5 Juli 2017)

*Order To Ruin - Lunar Asylum*



 ​


----------



## Death Row (13 Aug. 2017)

*Hellblade: Senua's Sacrifice*


----------



## Harry1982 (25 Aug. 2017)

*Alpinestars SMX-1 R*



 

Fand ich geil, musst ich haben ​


----------



## RoadDog (28 Aug. 2017)

Ticket für

*25 Jahre Firebirds - Die Jubiläumsshow*


----------



## Death Row (1 Sep. 2017)

*Blu-ray:*
The Revenant
Café Society
Personal Shopper
Die irre Heldentour des Billy Lynn


----------



## Toolman (7 Sep. 2017)

*LG OLED B7D 65"*



 ​


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Sep. 2017)

*Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2*



 

Baby Groot  love2​


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Sep. 2017)

Toolman schrieb:


> *LG OLED B7D 65"*
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Und passt der noch in deine Ecke?


----------



## MetalFan (8 Sep. 2017)

^^  

Das hat ja schon Kinocharakter!


----------



## RoadDog (8 Sep. 2017)

lecker...





das sollte in keinem Haushalt fehlen 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Sep. 2017)

RoadDog schrieb:


> das sollte in keinem Haushalt fehlen
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Sollte man die nicht besser vorm Sommer kaufen


----------



## RoadDog (8 Sep. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Sollte man die nicht besser vorm Sommer kaufen



Meine alte Fliegenklatsche ist mir auseinander geflogen also noch schnell eine neue gekauft so kann der nächste Sommer kommen.


----------



## Death Row (8 Sep. 2017)

Deluxe-Version von "Reputation" vorbestellt 



​


----------



## Toolman (8 Sep. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Und passt der noch in deine Ecke?


Ja passt perfekt. Hatte vorher einen 75" von Samsung getestet, der war mir dann aber doch eine Spur zu groß 


MetalFan schrieb:


> ^^
> 
> Das hat ja schon Kinocharakter!


Das war der Plan dahinter


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Sep. 2017)




----------



## Harry1982 (11 Sep. 2017)

Keine Spekulatius?


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Sep. 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Keine Spekulatius?



Noch kein Appetit drauf, kommt schon noch


----------



## RoadDog (2 Okt. 2017)

ein neues Handy, Huawei P9



​


----------



## Death Row (5 Okt. 2017)

*Demi Lovato - Tell Me You Love Me (Deluxe Edt.) *


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Okt. 2017)

Kinokarten für die Premiere von *Star Wars - Die letzten Jedi* love2

Kanns kaum erwarten :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Toolman (7 Nov. 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Kinokarten... *Star Wars - Die letzten Jedi*



Dito

außerdem:


----------



## Harry1982 (7 Nov. 2017)

Toolman schrieb:


>



Dito

Allerdings als normale Bluray. Wer hat schon einen 4k Player und TV


----------



## Toolman (8 Nov. 2017)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Wer hat schon einen 4k Player und TV


Ich  Und eine BluRay ist bei dieser UHD Version auch noch mit dabei...


----------



## dianelized20 (9 Nov. 2017)

Blu-ray + 2 CDs






Vinyl


----------



## Mandalorianer (13 Nov. 2017)

*Canon EOS 77D SLR-Digitalkamera (24,2 MP, 7,7 cm (3 Zoll) Display, APS-C CMOS*



 

 

​


----------



## Bender.66 (18 Nov. 2017)

:WOW:


----------



## Death Row (26 Nov. 2017)

*Rammstein - Herzeleid 
Rammstein - Made In Germany 1995 - 2011*


----------



## pofgo (26 Nov. 2017)

XBOX ONE X


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Nov. 2017)

*Playstation 4 Pro 1TB*

Wer will schon ne XBOX


----------



## Zeh (3 Dez. 2017)

Call of Duty WW2 (PS4)


----------



## pantyhoseaddict (9 Dez. 2017)

Lego Ideas - Caterham Seven 620R (21307)


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Dez. 2017)

Kommt auch selten vor dass ich die Vorband besser finde als den Hauptact, war so begeistert, da musste ich gleich mal zuschlagen, und schon war die Geldbörse wieder leer


----------



## Toolman (19 Dez. 2017)

:WOW:






 


 

 

​


----------



## Harry1982 (22 Dez. 2017)

*Horizon Zero Dawn Complete Edition*

Sehr geiles Spiel love2



​


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Dez. 2017)

Für mich eine der schönsten die je auf einem Court standen, hat ja einiges durchgemacht im Leben, bin gespannt auf das Buch. Gibts bisher nur in Australien, dauert wohl noch 2-3 Wochen, bis ich drin schmökern kann


----------



## RoadDog (1 Jan. 2018)

Chicago P.D. Staffel 1 bis 3


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Feb. 2018)

Endlich erschienen. Da musste ich doch gleich zuschlagen :WOW::WOW:



 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (1 Feb. 2018)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Endlich erschienen. Da musste ich doch gleich zuschlagen :WOW::WOW:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sind das neue oder Auflagen von früher?


----------



## Harry1982 (2 Feb. 2018)

dianelized18 schrieb:


> Sind das neue oder Auflagen von früher?



Das sind die Alten. Werden neu aufgelegt. Im März kommen die nächsten Drei :WOW:


----------



## dianelized20 (8 März 2018)

*Nightwish* - Decades - Golden Vinyl exklusiv und streng limitiert von Nuclear Blast






*Ilse DeLange* - 20 Jahre 'World of Hurt' Tickets für exklusives Konzert in Amsterdam love2


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Apr. 2018)

Tickets für:
Monster Magnet in Bochum im Mai
Neurosis in Bochum im Juni
Danzig in Köln im August
Into the Grave-Festival in Leeuwarden im August

Genug Geld ausgegeben letzten Monat


----------



## MetalFan (28 Apr. 2018)

*PHILIPS Sonicare FlexCare Platinum *



​


----------



## eddiethebeast (15 Mai 2018)

Einen HDMI Switch.


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Mai 2018)

*Amorphis* - Queen of Time - Silber-Vinyl







Ticket für *Ilse DeLange* - 24.10.2018 Luxor Köln
*Gallseife* - Ich hoffe damit bekomm ich die Fettflecken aus meiner neuen Hose raus :angry:


----------



## Death Row (5 Juli 2018)

*Arch Enemy - War Eternal*

*Netflix-Gutschein*


----------



## MetalFan (1 Nov. 2018)

Manchmal sagt ein Bild mehr als tausend Worte...



 

Nach gut 8 Jahren wurde es mal Zeit für etwas Neues.​


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Nov. 2018)

Doppel-Vinyl + CD






Das geilste Zeug wo gibt, ich weiß ungesund, aber super lecker (Lidl)






Karte für Amsterdam, gut dass ich schnell zugeschlagen habe, nach 3 Std. wars ausverkauft :WOW:


----------



## Walt (30 Nov. 2018)

Die Umfrage "Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2018" endet in einem Monat.

Noch ist nichts entscheiden!

Besonders die Plätze 2 bis 7 sind noch hart umkämpft.

Bitte stimmt ab, falls Ihr es noch nicht getan habt. Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt und erwünscht.

Gruß
Walt


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Jan. 2019)

Blu-ray + CD :rock:






Blu-ray aus Australien, 2 aus meinen Top 10, musste sein love2






Grünes Vinyl, gab es exklusiv nur am Recordstore-Day in Holland


----------



## Death Row (13 Apr. 2019)

*Assasin's Creed Origins Deluxe Edition* für 24,99 im PS Store


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Apr. 2019)

Konnte ich nicht widerstehen 

*Makita DGA 513*


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Apr. 2019)

*Rammstein* Special Edition



 

Gleich mal vorbestellt :WOW:


----------



## Harry1982 (6 Juli 2019)

*Five Finger Death Punch* A Decade Of Destruction





:rock: :rock: :rock:


----------



## dianelized20 (8 Juli 2019)

Die letzten Vinyls














... und weils so schön war, im November noch mal in Hannover


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Juli 2019)

Man wird nicht jünger:

Neue Brillengläser, erstmals mit Gleitsicht, schlappe 250€


----------



## Bern_rondon (21 Aug. 2019)

Neuer fernsehr


----------



## Harry1982 (14 Sep. 2019)

*Kelsea Ballerini* - Unapologetically



 


*Kelsea Ballerini* - The first time






Tolle Stimme. Schöne Lieder  

US-amerikanische Country-Pop-Sängerin irgendwo zwischen Carrie Underwood und Taylor Swift. Falls jemand nach guter Musik sucht


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Sep. 2019)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Tolle Stimme. Schöne Lieder



Und das Aussehen ist ja auch nicht schlecht :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Okt. 2019)

So mal offiziell die Saison eröffnen :drip:



 

Fehlt ja nur noch Last Christmas ​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Okt. 2019)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> So mal offiziell die Saison eröffnen :drip:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisserl spät, hab schon etliche Pakete vernichtet :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Okt. 2019)

dianelized19 schrieb:


> Bisserl spät, hab schon etliche Pakete vernichtet :thumbup:



Konnte mich bis gestern erfolgreich zurück halten. Geliebäugelt mit ihnen hab ich schon bei jedem Einkauf


----------



## dianelized20 (19 Dez. 2019)

Gekauft sind sie, jetzt müssen die nur noch erscheinen und hier ankommen (07.02.20) love2


----------



## Harry1982 (24 Dez. 2019)

Frohe Weihnachten an mich. Mal noch die Flotte erweitert 

*Makita DTM51*


----------



## Death Row (24 Dez. 2019)

*Robin Hood - König der Diebe (2 Blu-rays) (Mediabook) *
inkl. Kinofassung & Extended Version


----------



## Harry1982 (26 Jan. 2020)

*Carrie Underwood* - Cry pretty



 

*Carrie Underwood* - Storyteller



 


Ach Carrie   love2


----------



## Harry1982 (20 März 2020)

*Kelsea Ballerini* - kelsea



 

Endlich ist es raus :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## Death Row (20 März 2020)

*Sterkowski Docker Cap, Baumwolle, Schwarz - Amazon.de*


----------



## dpgmiku (28 März 2020)

Animal Crossing für Nintendo Switch.


----------



## dianelized20 (10 Apr. 2020)




----------



## Harry1982 (6 Mai 2020)

*Maddie & Tae* - The way it feels



 



*Maddie & Tae* - Start here






Schöne Country Musik


----------



## Death Row (28 Mai 2020)




----------



## Death Row (10 Juli 2020)

Die aktuelle Playboy-Ausgabe, weil das PMOY einfach Granate ist! :drip:


----------



## Harry1982 (15 Okt. 2020)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> So mal offiziell die Saison eröffnen :drip:
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Lol, fast genau ein Jahr später das Gleiche 

dianelized20 wie siehts bei dir aus? wink2


----------



## Death Row (31 Okt. 2020)

*Twin Peaks (digital), Staffel 1 + 2* auf Amazon


----------



## floyd (31 Okt. 2020)

Klopapier


----------



## Harry1982 (8 Nov. 2020)

floyd schrieb:


> Klopapier



Hoffentlich in nur "haushaltsüblichen" Mengen :watis8: :watis8:


----------



## Walt (28 Dez. 2020)

*NUR NOCH 3 TAGE!*

Heute in genau 3 Tagen ist Silvester.

Und genau an diesem Tag endet die Wahl zu *Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2020. *
Aber noch nichts, gar nichts entschieden.

Eure Stimme zählt! *Bitte stimmt ab, wenn Ihr es noch nicht getan habt!*

Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt.

Unterstützen wir unsere Abstimmungen gegenseitig!

*Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2020?*
*
JETZT ABSTIMMEN!*

Gruß
Walt 

Link unten!


----------



## Death Row (10 Okt. 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EOev6hvoZkc

Ja, das brauchte ich. Einfach so.


----------



## Death Row (11 Apr. 2022)

Ein Ticket für *Dr. Strange & The Multiverse Of Madness * :WOW:


----------



## FischerFan (11 Apr. 2022)

dji OM 4 SE


----------



## Darth Tittious (10 Juni 2022)

Peninsula - Die komplette Saga LTD. - Limited Special Edition [3 BRs], Blu-ray


----------



## Raziel76 (15 Juni 2022)

Ne äbbl-wotsch,


----------



## TNT (19 Juni 2022)

Zum 3. Mal die selbe Navihalterung weil das Drecksgelumpe ständig kaputt geht grrrrrr


----------



## Glamour Girl (19 Juni 2022)

Zwei DVD-Boxen: Rocky I - VI und From Dusk till Dawn 1 - 3 😁


----------



## jbon (19 Juni 2022)

UKW-Notfall-Radio mit Kurbel für Nachbarn


----------



## wattpeak (19 Juni 2022)

Matrix Resurrections


----------



## Kreator550 (27 Juni 2022)

Kasten Krombacher


----------



## Death Row (27 Juni 2022)

2 Ventilatoren: 1 für den Schreibtisch und 1 für unterwegs
USB-Multistecker
Elektrische Parkscheibe


----------



## Kewababsta (29 Juni 2022)

Hab mir heute Kopfhörer für mein Smartphone gekauft.


----------



## haller (4 Aug. 2022)

Klimaanlage


----------



## foccotorte (26 Aug. 2022)

Eine Flasche Granit Gin.


----------



## Death Row (1 Jan. 2023)

Cold Steel Taschenmesser PRO LITE Tanto Point, Schwarz​- Pro Lite Tanto Point, Schwarz
- Klingenmaterial: Deutscher Edelstahl 4116
- Gesamtlänge: ca. 20,3 cm
- Klingenlänge: ca. 8,9 cm
- Klingenstärke: ca. 3 mm
- Griff: ca. 11,4 cm lang, aus GFN (glasverstärktem Nylon)
- Mit umsetzbarem Taschen- bzw. Gürtelclip aus rostfreiem Stahl
- Gewicht: ca. 95 g


----------

